# Progress Not Perfection....



## katie64 (May 13, 2003)

_Starting a new journal, I???ll be posting meals and daily training. 

My major goal, (which hopefully will be met by my 40th birthday 4/10/04)is to be at a decent w8(130), reasonably low BF(12-15%), and to maintain a low carb, moderate fat, high protein diet, after I get my cals up to a consistent level (2150 cals), I still may try the keto or carb cycling diet, this is subject to change as I learn more about both diets?????????

My training will remain as I did in my haywire journal, but I will add the 6 days of split cardio, this seems to be a controversial subject but I have read more about the benefits of it and w8 loss.  

As some of you know, my w8 loss is imperative because of my medical issues thus meaning it is a priority for me??????

As before if you have any feedback or suggestions, feel free, I would appreciate it????????????.Katherine_


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2003)

GOOD LUCK KATIE!!!   

hope your having a wonderful day!


----------



## Jenny (May 13, 2003)

Hey Katie!

Good luck with your new journal!  We'll all be here for ya! 

Jen


----------



## katie64 (May 13, 2003)

_  Posting Meals and Workout...........(Copy & Paste unless I alter my day)my meals are 3 hours apart........
EAS CC Shake
1c. Java 
1tbls. Cream
1 LTR. H20

Omelet, 1 & 5wht
1 sl. Cheese

2c. let/tom/cuke
1 can Tuna
1tlbs. Mayo
1 LTR. H20

EAS CC  Shake
1c. Java
1tbls. Cream
1LTR. H20

6oz. Chicken (will be having)
2c. Gr. Beans
1tbls. PB

Cals. 1280          F58   C13     P150__

Only 3 LTR of H2O so far, start my 4th at dinner, try for 5 tomorrow........... 

Workout.........

20 min... Elliptical
Flat Swiss Ball DB Press	3              12/10    (2)12/20        
Machine Chest Press	3	12/50    10/50      8/72
Incline Swiss Ball DB Fly	3	12/10    (2)12/20        
DB Pullover on Swiss Ball	3	12/10    (2)12/20        
Push Ups over Swiss Ball	3	20     10 on the last set (ugh)          

I'll try and bump up my proteins until I reach 2150 cals, hopefully by the end of the week, then I'll stay at that level, I would think at least 4 weeks, then I will drop the cals or start one of the 2 diets I mentioned..........more than likely the carb cycling, I'm not sure if the Keto is feasible for me at this point, it would drop my energy level too much and I can't be that way during the summer months..........

That's it.............._


----------



## katie64 (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> GOOD LUCK KATIE!!!
> 
> hope your having a wonderful day!


Thank you so much Stacey, you have got to be one of the nicest people I have ever met..............


----------



## katie64 (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey Katie!
> 
> Good luck with your new journal!  We'll all be here for ya!
> ...


Thanks Jen, so glad you came in here, I was reading your journal earlier, good for you with the carbs.........fruit = yummy , in a month or so, I'll be able to have fruit but I get a banana once a week, woohoo..........any advice please feel free.........


----------



## naturaltan (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Thank you so much Stacey, you have got to be one of the nicest people I have ever met..............



including NT in that fine compliment no doubt ...


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Thank you so much Stacey, you have got to be one of the nicest people I have ever met..............



awwww thanks soo much honey!!

Your welcome 

And Like Jenny said.. we are all here to help ya girlie!! 

Have a good one!


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2003)

LOL @ NT~~
your a goober


----------



## katie64 (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> including NT in that fine compliment no doubt ...


Of course, hi honey.......No Hedo this year huh?, I read that somewhere...........I would imagine anywhere you go with that beautiful Mrs. of yours is wonderful............


----------



## katie64 (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> awwww thanks soo much honey!!
> 
> Your welcome
> ...


Thank you


----------



## butterfly (May 13, 2003)

Hey lady!

Looks good so far!  If you ever get tired of that EAS shake try the Isopure http://www.1fast400.com/store/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=37&products_id=530 

I love it!!!

Supplement Facts 
Serving Size = 2 Scoops (62g) Per Serving:
Calories - 200 
Total Fat - 0g (saturated fat-0g) 
Cholesterol - 5mg 
Sodium - 320mg 
Potassium - 750mg 
Total Carbohydrate - 0g (dietary fiber - 0g, sugars - 0g) 
Protein - 50g


----------



## katie64 (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Hey lady!
> 
> Looks good so far!  If you ever get tired of that EAS shake try the Isopure http://www.1fast400.com/store/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=37&products_id=530
> ...


Thanks Honey, I have been told about that, just haven't tried it yet, but when I do, I'll get it from 1fast400, I love shopping online, much easier, now only if we could buy our groceries that way


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2003)

Butterfly is Right!!
Isopure ZERO Carb is AWESOME!!! ( I prefer the strawberry one!!)


----------



## ZECH (May 13, 2003)

I'm not much of one to post daily in a journal Katie, but I'll be watching!! Good luck!! If you get out of line, (never mind, you don't want to know!!)


----------



## katie64 (May 14, 2003)

_WEDNESDAY Meals and Workout

EAS CC Shake
1c. Java
1tbls. Cream
1 LTR. H20
Cals.160 F9 C2 P15

Omelet, 1 & 5wht
1 sl. Cheese
1 LTR. H20
Cals.245 F12 C4 P28


2c. let/tom/cuke
1 can Shrimp
1/8c. Cheddar
1tlbs. Flax
1 LTR. H20
Cals.242 F13 C2 P31

EAS CC  Shake
1c. Java
1tbls. Cream
1 LTR. H20
Cals.160 F9 C2 P15

6oz. Chicken
2c. Gr. Beans
1tbls. PB
1 LTR. H20
Cals.370 F14 C3 P56


Totals..........Cals.1177   F57   C13    P145__

I actually had 2 more cups of java.............. 

Workout
Leg Extension	3	12/36      10/54      8/75
Leg Curl	                3	12/36      10/54      8/75
Swiss Ball Wall Squats w/DB	3	12/20
Alternating DB Lunges	3	12/20
Sumo Squat w/DB	                3	12/20        
Step Up w/Shoulder Press	3	12/50      10/72      8/95

Only 2 ltr of water today so far........ _


----------



## katie64 (May 14, 2003)

I'm going to do my ab workout in about an hour too, still tryiing to get my cals up, but I'm not doing it, grrrrrrrr


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Butterfly is Right!!
> Isopure ZERO Carb is AWESOME!!! ( I prefer the strawberry one!!)



To me the strawberry aftertaste is like fruity pebbles.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> I'm going to do my ab workout in about an hour too, still tryiing to get my cals up, but I'm not doing it, grrrrrrrr



sorry it took me a bit, didn't realize the breakdown on your shakes til ya posted it this time. 

Add a second scoop of protein in the shakes, and another tbls of the cream. 

Do that to each of your shakes, that should get your pretty close without even a big change. 

oh yeah, and sara had the best idea for the water. Just carry around a 1.5 litre bottle with you everywere. That's what I do and have done ever since I started drinking enough water.


----------



## katie64 (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> sorry it took me a bit, didn't realize the breakdown on your shakes til ya posted it this time.
> 
> Add a second scoop of protein in the shakes, and another tbls of the cream.
> ...


Excellent, will do I have yet to write you back via PM..


----------



## katie64 (May 14, 2003)

Aaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrgg!!! I just ate (1) double stuffed oreo cookie........   

And it was good damn..........


----------



## Twin Peak (May 14, 2003)

Shame on you.


----------



## sara (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> _WEDNESDAY Meals and Workout
> 
> EAS CC Shake
> ...


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 14, 2003)

not to much protein, the body can absorb they say around 65-70g per meal. And with her trying to up her cals without increasing her carbs very much. The only way to do that is by adding more protein and fats.

56 would be high if it was every meal, but every once in a while it won't kill her or her diet.

However I noticed she didn't add in the Oreo in there anywere? eheeehhh j/k At least it was good. heheh


----------



## Jenny (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Aaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrgg!!! I just ate (1) double stuffed oreo cookie........
> 
> And it was good damn..........



Well, I had ice cream yesterday..   My cheat meal.. It was good.. 

We'll SO be back on track today, right? 

Jen


----------



## sara (May 15, 2003)

It would be better if she had 30-37 grams of protein in every meal  but once in a while with 50 grams is fine (once in a while)


----------



## katie64 (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_


Thank you honey, good ideas, and thanks for visiting my new journal..............How are you????


----------



## katie64 (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Shame on you.


Hey, what are you doing in my journal, Are you lost???
    

Thanks for stopping by TP..........


----------



## katie64 (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> not to much protein, the body can absorb they say around 65-70g per meal. And with her trying to up her cals without increasing her carbs very much. The only way to do that is by adding more protein and fats.
> 
> 56 would be high if it was every meal, but every once in a while it won't kill her or her diet.
> ...


I know it's hard figuring out whether to up the fat(which I don't want to do) or the protein, either way I'm losing, not moving the scale anymore but my pants are not tight, good sign, prolly from the training, which is fine with me..............did someone say OREO's.............. 
Double stuffed..........


----------



## katie64 (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Well, I had ice cream yesterday..   My cheat meal.. It was good..
> 
> We'll SO be back on track today, right?
> ...


Right, back on track............what kind of ice cream I'm not much of a sweet eater but once a month(that time), I'd kill for it


----------



## katie64 (May 15, 2003)

Not working out today unless my body starts to feel better, it's been rainy here for 6 days, so I have painful joints plus the leg workout kinda kicked in..........will post my meals later


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> I know it's hard figuring out whether to up the fat(which I don't want to do) or the protein, either way I'm losing, not moving the scale anymore but my pants are not tight, good sign, prolly from the training, which is fine with me..............did someone say OREO's..............
> Double stuffed..........



So up them both in your shakes and you will come alot closer to your calorie goal. 

Wow, it's been rainy over there?  Been nice here. Hope your joints feel better soon.


----------



## katie64 (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> So up them both in your shakes and you will come alot closer to your calorie goal.
> 
> Wow, it's been rainy over there?  Been nice here. Hope your joints feel better soon.


Thanks honey.................Yep, I will add a scoop of PP and maybe 1tbls. H. Cream..........86ing the PB, has too much sugar, I do have some Natural PB, I'll have to check the content, I'm trying not to have any sugar at all, umm, except for last night..........I need coffee, I'm tired as hell today, plus my 2 littlest ones are home sick.......


----------



## katie64 (May 15, 2003)

_Posting Meals..................No workout.......

Meal 1 & 2
EAS CC Shake
2c. java, 2 tbls. cream

Meal 3
Omelet, 2wh. 4 whts. 1 sl. cheese
1c. broc
1sl. ham

Meal 4
EAS CC Shake
1 scoop Protein Powder
1tbls. flax
1tbls. cream

Meal 5......will have later
6oz. chix
1c. broc
2c. romaine, 6sl. cukes, 1/2 tomato
1tbls. flax w/cider vin

3LTR.water

Totals  1297  66 15 147 __ 

I had too much fat....the extra coffee.......

No workout......still ache like hell..............I need a massage 


JMT (Just my thoughts).............I'm a little wishy washy with my diet..........but the more I read about Keto, the more I want to do it, the problem is still upping my cals, for those of you that read this, I'm working my cals up from about 600cals a day, "undereater" thus slow to dead metabolism.........but I've adjusted to 5 meals a day because I get hungry now  which is a big plus for me..........also with my research of sorts, I have found out even on Keto (Atkins Induction/SKD) there are some things I can't or shouldn't have because I have no gall bladder, which limits my foods as well.........  

I will 86 the 1/2 & 1/2 coffee I drink and go to straight decaf........no sugar, so I need to go through everything I eat and check of the sugar content, as well as natural sugars......I'm sure there's more I need to alter, but should have that figured out by the first of next week, if all goes well I hope to start then, I'll do the induction for 2 weeks, see how it goes, if it's working I'll stay on it, if I find it too difficult to maintain, I'll switch it to CKD, or dvlmn and (TP's)carb cycling or back to W8's plan........but I've am definitely doing the Keto first.

I have changed my mind on this often but I have been eating good in the mean time, so if worse comes to worse and I don't start this, I'm still eating good......... 

I've also noticed my butt's getting smaller  LOL,  I'm slimming down which I mentioned earlier today, so I'm psyched about this, which also means what I'm doing is working so far..........I'm thankful to W8 and DP for this plan I've been on, and now for my next research I will checking into vitamins, minerals and herbal type (alternative medicines)_


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 15, 2003)

Meal 4 coulda added a second scoop of protein. 

How did the flax and cream mix in that taste, I can't stand the taste of flax seed oil.  

Good luck on the SKD, can't wait to see how you like it.


----------



## sara (May 15, 2003)

Kaite, you need to add some veggies to you'r meals.. more veggies would add up few calories that you need


----------



## katie64 (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Meal 4 coulda added a second scoop of protein.
> 
> How did the flax and cream mix in that taste, I can't stand the taste of flax seed oil.
> ...


I was thinking of the carbs, there is 3g carbs in my protein powder, have you done an SKD b4, it is the same as Atkins right???

Flax, cream and protein powder   but the EAS helped a little, I need to rethink this shake thing, maybe a meal instead.....


----------



## katie64 (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Kaite, you need to add some veggies to you'r meals.. more veggies would add up few calories that you need


I don't count any of my vegs......I usually just eat green ones, I count the tomato, that's it or if I eat a veg with color.............


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> I was thinking of the carbs, there is 3g carbs in my protein powder, have you done an SKD b4, it is the same as Atkins right???
> 
> Flax, cream and protein powder   but the EAS helped a little, I need to rethink this shake thing, maybe a meal instead.....



Unless your using a zero carb protein like the Zero Carb Isopure, there will be some carbs. But until you start the SKD and know how many if any carbs are allowed per day. Don't worry about it, and get your calories in line with what your going for and add the extra scoop.

Nope I haven't done a SKD or TKD I like the Carb Cycling, it's been working for me. TP did a TDK not to long ago. Have you read up on the SKD?  I'll do some research if ya want.

yes another meal would be better, any time you can have real food instead of shakes it's better. lol, oh sure listen to me, and I almost always have at least 3 shake. **hanging head**

I gotta take my own advice one of these days. lol


----------



## katie64 (May 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Unless your using a zero carb protein like the Zero Carb Isopure, there will be some carbs. But until you start the SKD and know how many if any carbs are allowed per day. Don't worry about it, and get your calories in line with what your going for and add the extra scoop.
> 
> Nope I haven't done a SKD or TKD I like the Carb Cycling, it's been working for me. TP did a TDK not to long ago. Have you read up on the SKD?  I'll do some research if ya want.
> ...


I'm going to try for as close to zero carb as I can, I still need to find the SKD........the Atkins allows 20g of carbs.........the restaurant opens today, so it will be easier for me to have another small meal, instead of the protein shake, I went to 1Fast 400 and the Isopure there has 25 g of carbs, maybe I was reading the wrong one.........I'll check Butterfly's link she gave me, what is TKD...........is it in his present journal??? Or at Avant???

Yea Eat some food, D........... Going into your journal now.......


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 16, 2003)

OOps it's CKD that TP does. 

Here's a link to his journal but yes he keeps a more detailed one over at avant:
http://www.cuttingedgemuscle.com/Forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3735

Isopure has a few different kinds of protein, but they have a Zero Carb version, that's what I use. 

here is a good thread that describes some of the different diets. You were right the SKD is a modified atkins. Personally I'd rather see ya do the CKD diet. That way you wouldn't lose so much muscle along with fat.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16961&highlight=skd


----------



## Twin Peak (May 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Hey, what are you doing in my journal, Are you lost???
> 
> 
> Thanks for stopping by TP..........




Sorry, didn't know I need to be a member of the secret club.

I'll crawl away now....


----------



## sara (May 16, 2003)

secret club ???? j/K


----------



## Twin Peak (May 16, 2003)

SKD (standard)
TKD  (targeted)
CKD (cyclical)

Ketogenic Diet.

Atkins is a type of SKD, no carb ups.

TKD is no carb ups per se, but you eat a specific amount of carbs around your w/o.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 16, 2003)

shhhhh dude your in it, you were a silent partner.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 16, 2003)

Ah, gotcha.


----------



## katie64 (May 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Sorry, didn't know I need to be a member of the secret club.
> 
> I'll crawl away now....


Brat.........I was joking, and all we do is talk about you


----------



## katie64 (May 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> OOps it's CKD that TP does.
> 
> Here's a link to his journal but yes he keeps a more detailed one over at avant:
> ...


OMG....thanks so much honey, your awesome


----------



## katie64 (May 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> SKD (standard)
> TKD  (targeted)
> CKD (cyclical)
> ...


Gawd dang.............I'm going to be reading all weekend..........Thanks TP 

WOW, I really just wanted to try something different to see what works for me and what doesn't.........hmmmmmmmm


----------



## katie64 (May 16, 2003)

I have read that thread here..........do I have to become a member of cuttingedgemuscle?????


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 16, 2003)

you shouldn't have to. Guests have access to the journals I think.

try going to www.cuttingedgemuscle.com and then click on the forums and then check out the journals sections. TP's is around the top 5 or so.


----------



## katie64 (May 16, 2003)

I joined anyway, there's alot of Im members over there..........so I've been reading for the past 5 hours, have tons of info yet none of it is computing..grrrrrrrrrr ...........and I forgot to post my meals and workout, will do it tomorrow.....still reading


----------



## katie64 (May 16, 2003)

I find more info on the CKD than anything else............and I have yet to find an outline of the SKD or Ketogenic, simple but complete....hmmmmmmmmm I don't want to read a 100 pages to get a simple outline........


----------



## katie64 (May 16, 2003)

OK so I'm thinking, if I do the SKD, which I will assume is the same as Ketogenic...........it will be fat & protein, no carbs and no carb ups............which will mean no energy, so I will pobably need more supps, maybe change my training schedule and keep a consistent amount of cardio............any suggestions from anyone.......


----------



## katie64 (May 16, 2003)

I'm done reading for tonight, my brain isn't working anymore, I have 2 days to plan my diet, which obviously is going to be fairly easy, because I can't eat much.........same thing continuously I guess, which is OK, I'm fairly boring when it comes to food, my problem is just eating the damn stuff..........so that will be my hard part.....making sure I eat............anybody have suggestions on supps to take while doing this........I'm going to probably do my same workout, less sets, I'm not worried so much about losing muscle at this point, I'm very strong and quite muscular, and my main objective is dropping some w8, for those of you that are curious of my stats, I can PM them to you, otherwise I will state my progress with only w8 loss and decrease in inches, I'll redo pics and measurements on Sunday, but again will not post them, personal choice..............Ok that's it........ I need to figure out my LBM too, anyone know where I can read on this.........I'm getting lazy, D's doing all my searches for me..........


----------



## katie64 (May 16, 2003)

Atkins 

Adding a link for myself so I can read it in the am...........


----------



## katie64 (May 17, 2003)

FRIDAY...............Cals.1280     F58     C13     P150
Saturday..........Cals.1231       F63    C11     P142  have yet to eat dinner...............

WORKOUTS.......For Fri & Sat

SHOULDERS		
1. Machine Press	              3	12/50      10/72      8/95
2. Swiss Ball  DB Press           3	12/10    (2)12/20        
3a. DB Lateral	              3	12/10     (2)12/20        
3b. DB Front Raise	              3	12/10     (2)12/20        
4. Pronated DB Lateral on Swiss Ball  3     12/10  (2)12/20        


ARMS		
1a. Tricep Press down	3	12/30      10/52      8/68
1b. Standing Alternating DB Curls  3        12/10     (2)12/20        
2a. Overhead Tri Extension	3              12/10     (2)12/20        
2b.  One Arm DB Curl, (arm over SB)3      12/10     (2)12/20        
3a. DB Kickback	                 3	12/10    (2)12/20            
3b. DB Hammer Curl	                 3	12/10    (2)12/20


----------



## katie64 (May 17, 2003)

i can't believe I said Gawd dang, up there.................


----------



## sara (May 17, 2003)

are you balancing all the meals?


----------



## katie64 (May 17, 2003)

_This is the base for my Keto(SKD) diet, more than likely the steak and ground beef will be very limited, it doesn't set with me right, I would have added seafood, but I need to eat a ton of it to get any cals, point being, I'm trying to keep my cals up, while keeping fats fairly low and minimal carbs(almost none), my coffee will be decaf, I will drink H2o and Crystal Lite Lemonade (0 everything)when I want something different, also green tea...........vitamins will be woman's multi(I'm switching mine it has 1 carb in it), green tea supps, coral calcium.........I'll add more as needed or suggested..........the only spices used will be lemon/pepper, garlic(of course) and pepper.......... 


Barleans Flax Oil (1tbls)                Cals    55   F6 C0 P0 
Geisha Tiny Shrimp (88g)              Cals 100    F1 C0 P24 
Heavy Cream (1tbls)                     Cals    50   F5 C0 P0 
Shredded Cheddar (1oz.)             Cals    80   F6 C1 P7 
Starkist Tuna (140g)                     Cals  200   F8 C0 P30 
White Chicken (can) (112g)          Cals  140   F2 C0 P30 
Chicken, breast, boneless/skinless, cooked(4oz.)                                            Cals  206   F5 C0 P37 
Bacon, cooked (1slice)                  Cals    29    F2 C0 P2 
Ground beef, extra lean, cooked (4oz.)  Cals  284 F18 C0 P28 
Filet Mignon(6oz.)     Cals 340     F14 C0 P51 (I couldn't get an accurate count on this, but close enough)
Romaine lettuce, raw  (1cup)         Cals    5      F0 C1 P0 (I can only have 3 cups of this per day)
Egg, whole, boiled  (1)                   Cals   77     F5 C1 P6 
Egg, white only, cooked (1white)   Cals  16      F0 C0 P3 
Egg, whole, cooked (1)                   Cals  84      F6 C1 P6
Butter, unsalted (1tbls)         Cals 102      F12 C0 P0 
Mayonnaise, regular (1tbls)            Cals  99      F11 C0 P0 
Apple Cider Vinegar                        0 everything
Isopure (31g=1scoop)                    25 protein


My workout, as stated last night in my ramblings, will remain "W8's plan" she gave me, I'll lower sets if I feel I can't do them properly, cardio splits 6 days a week(w/HIIT), abs 2on 1off (maybe 2 off), we'll see......... 

I'm doing this for 4 weeks starting 5/19, I will rethink everything at that point  _


----------



## katie64 (May 17, 2003)

Any comments or suggestions are welcomed, I'm very open minded


----------



## sara (May 17, 2003)

kaite, just post you'r meals daily and we will make comments if needed


----------



## katie64 (May 18, 2003)

This is my menu for the next 4 weeks..............UGH 
It ended up being 7 meals every 2 hours, to get my cals up, still not where I want them but I can't figure in any more food, so it's just going to have to be OK............


----------



## katie64 (May 18, 2003)

This is my weekly workout, cardio and abs........


----------



## sara (May 18, 2003)

kaite you gotta ask w8lifter or Dr. Pain on you'r meal plans for next week


----------



## katie64 (May 18, 2003)

This is my training (W8's Plan)...........


----------



## katie64 (May 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> kaite you gotta ask w8lifter or Dr. Pain on you'r meal plans for next week


They don't work with me anymore, honey...........I get help from other members here now.............I'm doing a Keto diet..........


----------



## sara (May 18, 2003)

oh, is it because keto is different from their plans?


----------



## katie64 (May 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> oh, is it because keto is different from their plans?


Actually no...............this is something I have wanted to try for a while..............


----------



## sara (May 18, 2003)

alright  
well kaite what's you'r stats now? (measurments)


----------



## katie64 (May 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> alright
> well kaite what's you'r stats now? (measurments)


I'll PM you later sweetie............


----------



## katie64 (May 18, 2003)

I have even more incentive to do this now..........I really need to get back in shape and get healthy, life does suck sometimes..........bad night...........tomorrow's a new day......


----------



## TXDeb (May 18, 2003)

sheesh.... was the erotic sig line always there???  that is the first time I have read that one!  LOL

so... bad day eh, Katie?

I didnt get any prep for next week done today cuz i spent the *entire* day on the freakin yard... it was a jungle out there!  I think thats the first yard ive ever mowed (yup... even had to buy a mower at walmart this morning!) in my life and it took forever!

Seems like i ended up snacking out of the fridge all day.... all clean foods that were on plan... but whether I ate enough, or too much... no idea!

Here's to tomorrow!


----------



## katie64 (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TXDeb *_
> sheesh.... was the erotic sig line always there???  that is the first time I have read that one!  LOL
> 
> so... bad day eh, Katie?
> ...


Yep, the BF decided to say good bye.................I did yard work all day too, it had to be at least 80, it was beautiful out, even got a little tan, I ate clean all day but not as much as normal, started my Keto, gotta love chicken first thing in the am, HEHE which I was going to have but I'm LATE..........
Thanks for visiting my journal Deb,


----------



## katie64 (May 19, 2003)

_Daily Meals:
Meal 1
Omelet, 4wht, 1 whole, 1oz. cheddar
3 sl. bacon
1, java, 1 tbls. cream

Meal 2
EAS CC Shake

Meal 3 
140 g tuna
1tbls. mayo
1c. romaine

Meal 4
EAS CC Shake

Meal 5 
4oz. Chicken
1tbls. Flax
2c. Romaine

Totals  1164  61 11 132__ 

I don't have the Isopure yet, so I will continue the EAS until then, which gives me 2 more carbs, so I will forgo the last shake OTD, combined meals 1 & 2 today, woke up late.........I forgot to take my green tea with me too............grrrrrrrrrrr

Workout:
Also because I was late I did an all body workout using exercise bands...........
Delts, Chest, Bis, Tris, Back, Glutes and Hamstrings_

Just a quote I read today?????????
???Silver beams balance themselves behind your eyes. staring into the nothingness that has evolved from the hope of everything that once had a place in my heart.???

.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 19, 2003)

I'm back, I'll talk to ya tomorrow.


----------



## katie64 (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> I'm back, I'll talk to ya tomorrow.


Thanks D, have a good one, glad your back


----------



## katie64 (May 20, 2003)

_Posting Meals..........

#1........9am
Omelet, 1 whole, 4 whites
1oz. cheddar
2sl. bacon

#2.........Noon
1can tuna
1tbls. mayo
1c. romaine

#3.........3pm
1whole, 1 wht. scram

#4..........6pm
5oz. filet mignon
2c. romaine
1tbls. flax

#5....will have @8pm
EAS CC Shake

Totals  1151  62 10 129  __

I haven't eaten enough today, just busy all day, I forgot my shakes and my green tea.........I'm not drinking enough water either, I need to focus better on this.......  

I feel better even though I was low carb b4, I don't feel that heaviness that you get from carbs....... 

I'm not balancing my meals very well, I'll change this too, my days have been off, waking up late........I'm been doing alot of yard work at home and at the business, so I didn't do my workout today, but I feel like I did.........plus my ankle is as big as a grapefruit, really sucks, probably time to have surgery again, it's been 10 years and they go in and scrape the arthritic point, I only have 40% mobility in that one ankle, at it's best I might have 80%, squats kill me, hurts like hell..........if I have to have this done again, I'll do it this winter and time it with my boob job, HEHE  , if I need one........ _


----------



## Twin Peak (May 20, 2003)

Food choices look good.  For fat, I'd rather see more yolks then bacon, but that's me.

You might also consider supplementing with fish oil.


----------



## katie64 (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Food choices look good.  For fat, I'd rather see more yolks then bacon, but that's me.



Thanks TP...I'll add a yolk and 86 the bacon.......

I read that bacon, sausage, beef, cheese and creamy salad dressings are not good for someone without their gallbladder, so yes I do need to cut that out, bad choice... out of laziness.  

But the filet was goooooood, I'll pay for it later, and last night I was so hungry b4 I went to bed, I thought it might fill me up but I get to have the shake tonight b/c I screwed up the timing of my meals, really need to get the isopure, it's expensive though...........



> You might also consider supplementing with fish oil.



I spoke with Valerie and she gave me the amounts to take but I can't find the damn paper I wrote it on, I have so many notes all over my desk, and I deleted the message but I was thinking of trying cod liver oil, someone told me it's good for the brain also, any idea how much I need to take and when I should take them???? And if that is a good choice of fish oil?????


----------



## katie64 (May 20, 2003)

I forgot to add my cream w/my coffee.............grrrrr.........


----------



## katie64 (May 20, 2003)

I hate my avatar...........   ..she looks mean and nasty, I need to change it....


----------



## katie64 (May 21, 2003)

I found the paper about the fish oil, 2000mg of EPA/DHA...........still not sure which kind of fish oil is best for me.................


----------



## katie64 (May 21, 2003)

JMT............I'm sure not many members here support this type of diet, but then again not many members need to lose alot of w8 here..............I'm still going to finish this, I've heard both negative and positive about it, so I'll assume it's different for everyone..


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 21, 2003)

what's JMT?  How many calories are you trying to get up to/day?

Also looks good, how are your enegy levels so far? As well as how long do you go before a carb up, or is this the one were there is none?

OH yeah one more thing:  DON'T GET FRUSTRATED OR PISSED IF YOU MAKE A MISTAKE AS SIMPLE AS FORGETTING TO ADD CREAM TO YOUR COFFEE.  (unless it's for taste of course)

mistakes happen to everyone, all we can really do is try to eliminate as many as possible. Your doing great so far, just try to relax a little more, still be strict but try not to get so frustrated from little things. 

oh yeah sorry to hear about the stuff that happened this weekend. **hugs**


----------



## TXDeb (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> I hate my avatar...........   ..she looks mean and nasty, I need to change it....



heh... I thought she was kinda cool in an evil "ill f*&% you up if you mess with me" kinda way... then again... maybe not so fitting for a sweetie with an erotic siggy like you!

So... where's the new one?


----------



## katie64 (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> what's JMT?  How many calories are you trying to get up to/day?



"Just My Thoughts"... Calories between 2000 and 2200, I need a place to cut from.........not sure if you are aware but I have worked up from around 600 cals a day, I was an undereater, thus stopping my metabolism...........



> Also looks good, how are your enegy levels so far? As well as how long do you go before a carb up, or is this the one were there is none?



I feel great, energy seems better than b4, no carb ups, I'm doing this for 4 weeks then will change things up if needed, if it's working then I'll need to decide if I can maintain it or if it's going to stall, then I will go back to the low carb or the carb cycling, probably carb cycling first b/c I haven't done it yet.....



> OH yeah one more thing:  DON'T GET FRUSTRATED OR PISSED IF YOU MAKE A MISTAKE AS SIMPLE AS FORGETTING TO ADD CREAM TO YOUR COFFEE.  (unless it's for taste of course)



No No.....I forgot to add it to my totals.........cals, f, c, p......

Not that it would have brought it up much more, hell yes I use it for taste, coffee is yuck without it, hehe  , I use equal too(just 1), I used to put 4 sugars in my coffee, b4 I came here........HAHAHA 



> mistakes happen to everyone, all we can really do is try to eliminate as many as possible. Your doing great so far, just try to relax a little more, still be strict but try not to get so frustrated from little things.



Thanks so much D, you're very encouraging 



> oh yeah sorry to hear about the stuff that happened this weekend. **hugs**



Thanks, yea it sucks, to heck with my weekend, how was yours????  bet it was nice to she her.........


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> 
> I feel great, energy seems better than b4, no carb ups, I'm doing this for 4 weeks then will change things up if needed, if it's working then I'll need to decide if I can maintain it or if it's going to stall, then I will go back to the low carb or the carb cycling, probably carb cycling first b/c I haven't done it yet.....



Well if your going to stick with it, I'd reccomend a weekend of carbing up, and then do another 4 weeks.

As well as if your going to switch, to one of the others. Eat at maintence calories for 2-4 weeks first so your metabolism settles down. And then start on your next experiment.   That way you can guage the effectivness completely and truthfully.

wow you weren't eating at all. Congrats on all the good work you've done so far. 

yeah it was fun, but went by to fast and was to busy.


----------



## katie64 (May 21, 2003)

_Posting Meal and Workout............

OK, I f**ked up for the first meal...............

#1..........7:30am
Waffles, HAHAHA, with syrup ( my daughter wouldn't eat them, hehe, so I did) ***lowers her head in shame***
1c. java/1tbls. cream

#2..........Noon  
140g. tuna
1tbls. mayo
1c. romaine
1sl. cheese
1c. java/1tbls. cream
( thought I should skip the snack because of the waffles, not sure if that was bad or good, but I blew the day anyway)

#3...............2:30pm
EAS CC shake

1c. java/1tbls. cream

#4..........6pm (will have)
5 oz. Filet Mignon
2c. romaine
1tbls. flax

#5...........8pm (will have)
EAS CC shake

Totals  1361  71 54 113  (32 carbs in those waffles, I'm never doing that again, they don't even taste that good, damn)__

Workout..........I'm doing it in a few minutes

Leg Extension	             3	12/36      10/54      8/75	
Leg Curl	3	12/36      10/54      8/75	
Swiss Ball Wall Squats w/DB	3	12/20	
Alternating DB Lunges	3	12/20	
Sumo Squat w/DB	3	12/20       	   
Step Up w/Shoulder Press	3	12/50      10/72      8/95

I love leg day............_


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> _Posting Meal and Workout............
> ( thought I should skip the snack because of the waffles, not sure if that was bad or good, but I blew the day anyway)
> _


_


       What did I just tell you!!!

You didn't blow the day, you blew a meal, get over it and move on, like I've told a few of my clients, just because you make a mistake in one meal, don't feel like you messed up the whole day. Just stick to the plan and keep going. _


----------



## katie64 (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Well if your going to stick with it, I'd reccomend a weekend of carbing up, and then do another 4 weeks.
> 
> As well as if your going to switch, to one of the others. Eat at maintence calories for 2-4 weeks first so your metabolism settles down. And then start on your next experiment.   That way you can guage the effectivness completely and truthfully.
> ...


Glad you had fun at least , she'll be with you soon though, right???

Yea, I had to practically force myself to eat when I first started, now at least I have a little appetite, I actually get hungry.......that's a good idea for when this ends, after today I'm going to be more strict, can't wait to get the Isopure..........I really need to get my ass outta bed in the am, so I can stay on a time schedule, starting Saturday, I'll have to, I run my breakfast shift @ the restaurant so I'm up by 5:30 and out the door by 6:30........  ....so that will help.........


----------



## katie64 (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> What did I just tell you!!!
> 
> You didn't blow the day, you blew a meal, get over it and move on, like I've told a few of my clients, just because you make a mistake in one meal, don't feel like you messed up the whole day. Just stick to the plan and keep going.


  ...........I did good the rest of today and will tonight


----------



## katie64 (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TXDeb *_
> heh... I thought she was kinda cool in an evil "ill f*&% you up if you mess with me" kinda way... then again... maybe not so fitting for a sweetie with an erotic siggy like you!
> 
> So... where's the new one?


Exactly.......I'm looking for a new one............ How are you honey?


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Glad you had fun at least , she'll be with you soon though, right???
> 
> Yea, I had to practically force myself to eat when I first started, now at least I have a little appetite, I actually get hungry.......that's a good idea for when this ends, after today I'm going to be more strict, can't wait to get the Isopure..........I really need to get my ass outta bed in the am, so I can stay on a time schedule, starting Saturday, I'll have to, I run my breakfast shift @ the restaurant so I'm up by 5:30 and out the door by 6:30........  ....so that will help.........



Dang early schedule for the weekends 

yeah the end of June.   What flavor of the isopure did ya get. I get vanilla, I can't stand the chocolate. Strawberry is good every once in a wile.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> ...........I did good the rest of today and will tonight


heheheehh good


----------



## katie64 (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Dang early schedule for the weekends



yea, I know but summer is when I make my money and I want to add an addition to my house this fall........... 



> yeah the end of June.   What flavor of the isopure did ya get. I get vanilla, I can't stand the chocolate. Strawberry is good every once in a wile.



I haven't gotten it yet, it's expensive and I'm poor this time of year, hehe..............I'll order it Friday.......... I'm beginning to hate strawberry, I'll go for the vanilla first............


----------



## katie64 (May 21, 2003)

OK< going to workout then eat.............which makes me think of another question, does it matter what and when you eat according to your workouts????


----------



## katie64 (May 21, 2003)

What I mean is, how long should I w8 after I eat to workout, and how long after and what is best to eat????


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 21, 2003)

Ok, I'd say eat about 15-30 minutes before you work out. And then you should have a shake right after your workout, and then a regular meal about 1-1.5 hrs after that. 

Hey we might have just figured out how to get your calories the rest of the way up there.


----------



## katie64 (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Ok, I'd say eat about 15-30 minutes before you work out. And then you should have a shake right after your workout, and then a regular meal about 1-1.5 hrs after that.
> 
> Hey we might have just figured out how to get your calories the rest of the way up there.


WooHoo, THANKS..........    hey I was writing in your journal and you were in mine


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 21, 2003)

heheh kick ass.


----------



## katie64 (May 22, 2003)

_Posting meals...............No workout yet, maybe later

#1
Omelet, 2whole, 4 whts
1sl cheese
1c. java/1tbls. cream

#2
140g tuna
1tbls. mayo
1c. romaine

#3
1 HB Egg

#4
5oz. chicken
2c. romaine
1tbls. flax

#5
EAS CC Shake.........will have later

Totals  1278  74 9 130_


----------



## katie64 (May 22, 2003)

My timing is still off, which really needs to change...............


----------



## sara (May 22, 2003)

kaite, what's an HB egg?


----------



## david (May 22, 2003)

Hard Boiled I think!

Hi Katie!  I'm reading along and it looks great!  Stick with it!


----------



## sara (May 22, 2003)

only 1 egg kaite?


----------



## katie64 (May 22, 2003)

Yea, it's all I could stomach..............


----------



## sara (May 22, 2003)

and that's a meal ? ONE EGG?


----------



## katie64 (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hard Boiled I think!
> 
> Hi Katie!  I'm reading along and it looks great!  Stick with it!


Hi David thanks for coming to my journal...........


----------



## katie64 (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> and that's a meal ? ONE EGG?


No it's not honey........my timing was way off today and I just grabbed it, i should of added something with it, but I didn't......


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> 
> #5
> EAS CC Shake.........will have later


I love those... drink 'em all the time


----------



## sara (May 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Totals  1278  74 9 130


Which of your numbers are what... Cal, fats, carbs, protein???

I don't think that's enough food, my dear


----------



## katie64 (May 22, 2003)

It's Cals.........F........C...........P, no B it isn't enough, I'm ordering the isopure tomorrow, and will add more shakes........


----------



## katie64 (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I love those... drink 'em all the time


I like them too, but they have 2 carbs in them and I'm trying to cut out carbs more...........but they are the best for taste, so far


----------



## sara (May 22, 2003)

get the strawberry 0 carbs! 
or get the egg protein 0 carbs!


----------



## david (May 22, 2003)

Sounds like a great suggestion Sara... but what brand?  EAS?  Isopure??


----------



## sara (May 23, 2003)

Isopure is the zero carbs (strawberry) 
egg protein has no carbs


----------



## eskimo515 (May 23, 2003)

This is not azero carb option, but the HDT whey is really yummy.  9g carb per serving, but taste is so important to me.  (Hey, this sounds like 

Katie, looking good.  Get props from me!


----------



## katie64 (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by eskimo515 *_
> This is not azero carb option, but the HDT whey is really yummy.  9g carb per serving, but taste is so important to me.  (Hey, this sounds like
> 
> Katie, looking good.  Get props from me!


I'm doing a Keto/SKD diet, so no carbs or very low...........

How are ya, Eskimo, what does "get props from me ", mean????


----------



## butterfly (May 23, 2003)

Katie two carbs is nothing... don't go too low on your carbs, you do need some!  This isn't the Atkins diet 

I try to stay under 50-60g a day.


----------



## katie64 (May 23, 2003)

_Posting Meals............

#1
Omelet, 2whole, 4 whites
1sl. cheese
1c. java/1tbls. cream

#2 Missed it......

#3
140g. Tuna
1tbls. mayo
1c. romaine

#4.....Missed it.......

#5
4oz. Chicken
2c. romaine
1tbls. flax

#6
EAS CC Shake.....will have @8pm

Totals  Cals1149  F67 C9 P114_


----------



## butterfly (May 23, 2003)

Try upping the carbs on workout days at least... you'll need them for sure on leg days!


----------



## katie64 (May 23, 2003)

Haven't been feeling well today, so I didn't eat all that I needed.......ordering the Isopure tonight, so will add that 3x a day, need to recheck what D said about organizing my meals and shakes around my workout.........and see if that helps with the cals........I'll take my measurements every Sunday, although my sis thinks I should do it every 2 weeks.............I feel good about all of this, and the diet is fine, food's good, no cravings yet, well, I did have the waffles, hehe, but that wasn't a craving.......I am starting to feel more tired but that could be due to stress and work and frickin relationships..............


----------



## katie64 (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Try upping the carbs on workout days at least... you'll need them for sure on leg days!


Thanks B, yea I really need to get them up, I need a place to cut from ..............how are you>?????


----------



## katie64 (May 23, 2003)

Oops I thought you said cals...............haha............I may the carbs but they will stay under 20g's per day......I'll have to take that day by day, depending on how I feel


----------



## butterfly (May 23, 2003)

You're probably more tired b/c of the low carbs 

I'm doing ok, thanks for asking!


----------



## eskimo515 (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> I'm doing a Keto/SKD diet, so no carbs or very low...........
> 
> How are ya, Eskimo, what does "get props from me ", mean????


Props is short for "proper respect."  I remember when I first read through your posts and to see where you are, its cool.  You should be proud.


----------



## david (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Posting Meals............
> 
> #1
> ...



I see you diet is very basic like mine but have you considered trying other green firbrous green veggies???


----------



## katie64 (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by eskimo515 *_
> Props is short for "proper respect."  I remember when I first read through your posts and to see where you are, its cool.  You should be proud.


Thank you Honey........I appreciate that alot............. Still waiting on your wife, PM me and let me know...........


----------



## katie64 (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I see you diet is very basic like mine but have you considered trying other green firbrous green veggies???


I'm doing Keto/SKD..........very low to no carbs, doesn't that include greens...........I'm pretty sure it does...........this next week, since I don't think I have done so well this week, I will try to go lower on the carbs, but even eggs have carbs and I eat 3c. of romaine a day, which I will still do, I think the lowest I could get is 5 carbs per day, does it have to be ZERO carbs to get into Ketosis............I didn't think so but I could be wrong???????


----------



## katie64 (May 24, 2003)

_Posting Meals........

#1
Omelet, 1 whole, 5 whts
1sl. cheese
1c. java/1tbls cream

#2
140g tuna
1tbls. mayo
1c. romaine

#3
1/2c. lobster/1tsp. mayo
3 broiled scallops
1c. java/1tbls. cream

#4
5oz. chicken
1sl. cheese
2c. romaine
1tbls. flax

Totals  1303  73 9 138_


----------



## david (May 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> I'm doing Keto/SKD..........very low to no carbs, doesn't that include greens...........I'm pretty sure it does...........this next week, since I don't think I have done so well this week, I will try to go lower on the carbs, but even eggs have carbs and I eat 3c. of romaine a day, which I will still do, I think the lowest I could get is 5 carbs per day, does it have to be ZERO carbs to get into Ketosis............I didn't think so but I could be wrong???????




Aaahh I see!  Yes, I guess I missed this earlier!  Well, my friend in Orlando is doing something like this and claims after 2.5 weeks has lost 25 lbs.  However, he states his body is not dropping as fast anymore.  But I re-explained that with all his sugars, excess carbs and water weight is what came off fast and now his body is attacking the fats very hard and that weight is going to take some time.


----------



## david (May 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> _Posting Meals........
> 
> #1
> ...




Well, this looks a lot better than the other day! No skipped meals and more protein selection!  I see you like seafood!  Just don't tell me your not eating whole belly clams and I'll be fine on this side!  (My favorite food I can NOT get here SFLA!!!)

Looks great, Katie considering I know what path of diet your taking!


----------



## katie64 (May 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Aaahh I see!  Yes, I guess I missed this earlier!  Well, my friend in Orlando is doing something like this and claims after 2.5 weeks has lost 25 lbs.  However, he states his body is not dropping as fast anymore.  But I re-explained that with all his sugars, excess carbs and water weight is what came off fast and now his body is attacking the fats very hard and that weight is going to take some time.


I've heard that too, the leg challenge is starting soon and I've decided to do a TKD diet at during that time and then back to the SKD...........


----------



## katie64 (May 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Well, this looks a lot better than the other day! No skipped meals and more protein selection!  I see you like seafood!  Just don't tell me your not eating whole belly clams and I'll be fine on this side!  (My favorite food I can NOT get here SFLA!!!)
> 
> Looks great, Katie considering I know what path of diet your taking!


Want me to send you some clams, they look great this time of year, I love steamers..........we go down to the beach here and dig for them, well the kids do, but their big, I don't like them that way..........Shaun dug 1 up last week and insisted on having it w/dinner, I cooked it and served it and he thought it looked disgusting....it was too funny..............BTW, he's 5, my boys don't like seafood, but my daughter loves it, think she'll end up being a vegetarian, she hates meat.....


----------



## david (May 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Want me to send you some clams, they look great this time of year, I love steamers..........we go down to the beach here and dig for them, well the kids do, but their big, I don't like them that way..........Shaun dug 1 up last week and insisted on having it w/dinner, I cooked it and served it and he thought it looked disgusting....it was too funny..............BTW, he's 5, my boys don't like seafood, but my daughter loves it, think she'll end up being a vegetarian, she hates meat.....




Hmmnn... very cool and oh, thank you fro rubbing that in that you can clams at will!    



Yeah, send me clams through the mail.  I'm sure it will be fresh!  

No, I'll just wait for that magical day!


----------



## katie64 (May 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hmmnn... very cool and oh, thank you fro rubbing that in that you can clams at will!
> 
> 
> ...


I could express mail 'em to ya, they have special packs for that..........or I could just think of you while I'm eating them.......


----------



## P-funk (May 25, 2003)

> I'm doing Keto/SKD..........very low to no carbs, doesn't that include greens...........I'm pretty sure it does...........this next week, since I don't think I have done so well this week, I will try to go lower on the carbs, but even eggs have carbs and I eat 3c. of romaine a day, which I will still do, I think the lowest I could get is 5 carbs per day, does it have to be ZERO carbs to get into Ketosis............I didn't think so but I could be wrong???????



NO it doesn;t have to be zero carbs to get to ketosis.  It looks like you ahave zero carbs anyway.  I wouldn;t worry about the carbs in eggs or in whey protein.  It is not a big deal.  It is like counting the protein in oatmel.  Yeah, there is protein in there but where????  It is basically a carb source so that is how I look at it.  Eggs=protein and some fat, don;t worry about the 1g of carbohydrate.  Also make sure you keep the greens in there, you don;t have to count theses either, the fiber is really going to help in gastric emptying with all the protein you are eating to fill  out your diet were carbs are missing.


----------



## katie64 (May 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> NO it doesn;t have to be zero carbs to get to ketosis.  It looks like you ahave zero carbs anyway.  I wouldn;t worry about the carbs in eggs or in whey protein.  It is not a big deal.  It is like counting the protein in oatmel.  Yeah, there is protein in there but where????  It is basically a carb source so that is how I look at it.  Eggs=protein and some fat, don;t worry about the 1g of carbohydrate.  Also make sure you keep the greens in there, you don;t have to count theses either, the fiber is really going to help in gastric emptying with all the protein you are eating to fill  out your diet were carbs are missing.


Hey, thanks for visiting my journal, and thanks for the answers, yea, I need my romaine lettuce...........


----------



## P-funk (May 25, 2003)

Romaine lettuce is a life saver on a low carb diet.  How often do you carb up on your CKD?  And if you are thinking about a TKD what type of carbs are you going to use around your w/o?


----------



## katie64 (May 25, 2003)

I'm not carbing up at all right now, although I did today,  I'll be starting a leg challenge and HST workout in a week, so I will do TKD at that time, carb up will be creatine in the protein shake after my workout, I think that's what D told me to do..I'll have to check my PM's,


----------



## katie64 (May 25, 2003)

Nope it's Dextrose


----------



## P-funk (May 25, 2003)

creatine is an amino acid not a carb??

what about pre w/o?

no carb ups at all right now?  Aren't you scared of catabolic.....or passing out in the weight room. lol


----------



## katie64 (May 25, 2003)

I always thought that was just sugar, hhhmmmmmmmm


----------



## katie64 (May 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> creatine is an amino acid not a carb??
> 
> what about pre w/o?
> ...


It hasn't bothered me so far, I am more tired but that could be due to working alot more now, and my workout room is in my basement, I should be careful..........I didn't really think about that


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 25, 2003)

She was doing SKD, which is basically Atkins.  

And I'd said dextrose with her post workout shake. Pre workout I don't think it would really make that big of a difference right before her workout. but post workout it would help with her recovery and get that energy level back up. Whatcha think P-funk?


----------



## katie64 (May 25, 2003)

Pre w/o, protein shake, Post w/o, protein shake and 25g dextrose


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> I always thought that was just sugar, hhhmmmmmmmm



most creatines use sugar as a delivery system.


----------



## katie64 (May 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> most creatines use sugar as a delivery system.


I thought that dextrose was sugar is what I meant to say, what kind of carb do I need to have after my w/o, can you buy dextrose?????  Is that a stupid question........hehe


----------



## katie64 (May 25, 2003)

Well, I gotta go to bed, I'm exhausted, talk with ya tomorrow, have a good memorial..............


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 25, 2003)

gnight.  have a great day tomorrow. Hope you don't have to work.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> I thought that dextrose was sugar is what I meant to say, what kind of carb do I need to have after my w/o, can you buy dextrose?????  Is that a stupid question........hehe



It is but is prefect for post workout. you can get it at: www.1fast400.com or www.proteincustomizer.com

those are the two places TP told me that were good to get it from.


----------



## P-funk (May 26, 2003)

> And I'd said dextrose with her post workout shake. Pre workout I don't think it would really make that big of a difference right before her workout. but post workout it would help with her recovery and get that energy level back up. Whatcha think P-funk?



That sounds good.  Pre w/o though, I would grab some protein and fat just to be sure no to go catabolic.  Whey shake with flax is a good choice.  Post w/o the dextrose sounds good and then makle sure about 1-1.5hrs after that youy have a normal meal.

The only reason I said maybe carbs before w/o is becuase she is not doing any carb ups so she is really depleted and the carbs pre w/o would help to give her some energy to get through it.  Then the carbs after would help to jump start recovery before she goes back to zero carbs and what we hope would be back into ketosis.

Katie, do you have lypolisis sticks to know if/when you are in ketosis?  That would be a big help, although they are kind of expensive. 

My other question, just because I am curious, is why a ketogenic diet?  Ketosis is not nesecary for fat loss.  Why not just a normal low carb diet?  It would be a lot easier, especially when workouts come into play.


----------



## Fit Freak (May 26, 2003)

Hey Katie...first time here in your journal...I am wondering the same thing as P-Funk...why is ketosis your goal...IMO this kind od nutritional plan doesn't work well with intense weight training.

I think you could get gr8 results with just a lower carb diet.


----------



## david (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Hey Katie...first time here in your journal...I am wondering the same thing as P-Funk...why is ketosis your goal...IMO this kind od nutritional plan doesn't work well with intense weight training.
> 
> I think you could get gr8 results with just a lower carb diet.



Even though we always talk indirectly but once again, Fitfreak, I have to agree with you.


----------



## katie64 (May 26, 2003)

_
#1
4whts, 2 whole.scrambled
1c. java/1tbls. cream

#2 NONE

#3
140g tuna
1tbls. mayo
1c. romaine

#4 NONE

1c. java/ 1tbls. cream

#5
5oz. chicken
1c. broccoli
1sl. cheese

#6
EAS CC Shake.....will have @ 8pm

Totals  Cals1071  F56 C6 P123 _  

Haven't been feeling well at all today, so skipped a couple shakes, still feel like crap but I'm starving.......... 

*To those above about the Keto, I'm PMing you...........* 

I would love a bowl of oatmeal right now..........


----------



## katie64 (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Hey Katie...first time here in your journal...I am wondering the same thing as P-Funk...why is ketosis your goal...IMO this kind od nutritional plan doesn't work well with intense weight training.
> 
> I think you could get gr8 results with just a lower carb diet.


Thanks for visiting my journal, I appreciate it..........PMing you...


----------



## katie64 (May 27, 2003)

OK, I couldn't w8 and did my measurements..............so in 8 days, I've lost 4lbs, 1" loss in arms, 2 and 1/2" loss in my waist, 3" loss in my thighs(tape measure), BF loss 1.8%(calipers).............does this sound realistic.............thats' all of water weight, right???


----------



## david (May 27, 2003)

that sounds very good Katie!!!!  Your doing very well!    How much are you exercising??


----------



## katie64 (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> that sounds very good Katie!!!!  Your doing very well!    How much are you exercising??


I train 5 days a week, m-chest, t-back, w-legs, th-shoulders, f-arms............cardio and abs-4 days a week, and sometimes I do extra with exercise bands............


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> OK, I couldn't w8 and did my measurements..............so in 8 days, I've lost 4lbs, 1" loss in arms, 2 and 1/2" loss in my waist, 3" loss in my thighs(tape measure), BF loss 1.8%(calipers).............does this sound realistic.............thats' all of water weight, right???



woohooo congrats, your making progress.


----------



## katie64 (May 27, 2003)

_ Posting Meals.....No workouts this week

#1
Omelet, 5whts, 1 whole, 
1sl. cheese
1c. java/1tbls. cream

#2
4oz, lobster
1tbls. mayo
1c. romaine

#3
4oz. lean gr. beef
1sl. cheese.................yuck (I won't have this again, too much fat)

#4
100g tiny shrimp
2c. romaine
1tbls. flax

Totals  Cals1141  F73 C8 P106  _


----------



## katie64 (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> woohooo congrats, your making progress.


Thanks D..................have a good day


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> OK, I couldn't w8 and did my measurements..............so in 8 days, I've lost 4lbs, 1" loss in arms, 2 and 1/2" loss in my waist, 3" loss in my thighs(tape measure), BF loss 1.8%(calipers).............does this sound realistic.............thats' all of water weight, right???



YEAH KATIE!! That sounds awesome honey!!! CONGRATS!~!!
 
oh and I'm about to pm' ya back... I'm not ignoring ya..just busy


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2003)

love your new avi!!! YOU LOOK GREAT!!! You are really pretty!!


----------



## Fit Freak (May 28, 2003)

Hey Katie...might I suggest a new style of training that I think would better fit in with your goals??

ANSWER - alternating upper and lower body workouts utilizing circuit training.

Example:

M - Upper
T - Lower
W - REST
Th - Upper
F - Lower
Sa - REST
Su - REST

Do cardio though in addition to this.

If you're interested say "I" and I can get more specific in terms of exercises, etc.

Also...I think your calories are quite low...how long have you been dieting now...at 1000-1200 cal/day it doesn't leave you much room to make changes...I just don't want to see you slow down your metabolism too much...k


----------



## katie64 (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> YEAH KATIE!! That sounds awesome honey!!! CONGRATS!~!!
> 
> oh and I'm about to pm' ya back... I'm not ignoring ya..just busy


Thanks honey, I knew you must be busy, it wasn't imperative anyway, not yet at least........LOL


----------



## katie64 (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> love your new avi!!! YOU LOOK GREAT!!! You are really pretty!!


Thanks so much Princess, I think I look weird, HAHA


----------



## katie64 (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Hey Katie...might I suggest a new style of training that I think would better fit in with your goals??
> 
> ANSWER - alternating upper and lower body workouts utilizing circuit training.
> ...



This is what I have been planning on doing during the leg challenge.............

a:Mon= HST, Tues = Leg Challenge, Wed= Off, Thur = HST, Fri = Off, Sat = HST Sun = Off, 

Incline Dumbbell Press - 2 sets
Flat Bench Dumbbell Press - 1 set
Wide Grip Pulldowns - 2 sets
Bent Over Barbell Rows - 1 set
Dumbbell Seated Shoulder Press - 2 sets
Dumbbell Side Lateral - 1 set
Bent Over Side Laterals - 1 set
EZ Curl Bicept Curls - 2 sets
Reverse Grip Single Arm Pressdowns - 2 sets

I've worked my cals up from about 600cals a day, yes, I'm trying to add more cals, I get stuck, I need to be more consistent with my shakes and get to the frickin store more often......I've discovered another Low Carb bar, cals 240, f10g, c3g, p20g, no sugar...........so I'll add these and they taste pretty good, still ordering the isopure and dextrose..haven't yet...........problem working for family, you never get paid..............I'll PM ya..........


----------



## katie64 (May 28, 2003)

This is my present workout..........

CHEST (Monday) 
1. Flat Swiss Ball DB Press 3 12/10 (2)12/20 
2a. Machine Chest Press 3 12/50 10/50 8/72
2b. Incline Swiss Ball DB Fly 3 12/10 (2)12/20 
3a. DB Pullover on Swiss Ball 3 12/10 (2)12/20 
3b. Push Ups over Swiss Ball 3 20 

BACK (Tuesday) 
1. Lat Pull down (chg grip each w/o) 3 12/30 10/52 8/68
2. One Arm DB Row 3 12/10 (2)12/20 
3a. Bent BB Row 3 12/20 10/30 8/40
3b. Machine Row 3 12/60 10/60 8/60
4a. Straight Arm Pull down 3 12/30 10/52 8/68
4b. Back Extensions over Swiss Ball 3 20

LEGS (Circuit) (Wednesday) 
Leg Extension 3 12/36 10/54 8/75
Leg Curl 3 12/36 10/54 8/75
Swiss Ball Wall Squats w/DB 3 12/20
Alternating DB Lunges 3 12/20
Sumo Squat w/DB 3 12/20 
Step Up w/Shoulder Press 3 12/50 10/72 8/95

SHOULDERS (Thursday) 
1. Machine Press 3 12/50 10/72 8/95
2. Swiss Ball DB Press 3 12/10 (2)12/20 
3a. DB Lateral 3 12/10 (2)12/20 
3b. DB Front Raise 3 12/10 (2)12/20 
4. Pronated DB Lateral on Swiss Ball 3 12/10 (2)12/20 

ARMS (Friday) 
1a. Tricep Press down 3 12/30 10/52 8/68
1b. Standing Alternating DB Curls 3 12/10 (2)12/20 
2a. Overhead Tri Extension 3 12/10 (2)12/20 
2b. One Arm DB Curl, (arm over SB) 3 12/10 (2)12/20 
3a. DB Kickback 3 12/10 (2)12/20 
3b. DB Hammer Curl 3 12/10 (2)12/20 

Cardio 30 min. splits and Abs circuit (I made) ........2on, 1off, 2on ..........and so on


----------



## katie64 (May 28, 2003)

_
Posting Meals.........

#1
Omelet, 4whts. 1 whole
1sl. cheese
1c. java/1tbls. cream

#2
140g tuna
1tbls. cream
1c. romain

#3
Low Carb Bar

#4
6oz, baked ham
2c. gr. beans
1tbls. butter

Totals  1376  79 8 133 _


----------



## Fit Freak (May 28, 2003)

Katie...the workouts look fine but I just thin that circuits could help you better meet your goals.

Good job increasing cals....keep at it

Sounds like you're making progress...congrats


----------



## katie64 (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Katie...the workouts look fine but I just thin that circuits could help you better meet your goals.



Can you give me an example of the circuits your talking about???




> Good job increasing cals....keep at it
> 
> Sounds like you're making progress...congrats


Thanks honey.................I appreciate that...........


----------



## Fit Freak (May 29, 2003)

Katie...I'm going to reply to your pm here...I think it'll be better so others can see it and learn from it!

Circuit training is designed to keep your heart rate up throughout the entire workout.  It's not a style of training that typically leads to muscle growth...it's more for firming/toning.  What I like about it is that you accomplish two things....resistance training as well as a modified cardio workout all in one!  Not to mention it's time efficient!

IMO...your current training style seems to be geared more towards muscle growth...similar to a workout split a BBer would implement.  Fot fat loss training I almost always implement circuit training for my clients and it helps a lot.

There are many different ways to put together a circuit....your imagination will be your limit!

As I mentioned I would do an upper body circuit, lower body circuit...take a day off...and REPEAT!

Perform 3 circuit per workout and ...well this is just my opinion and some may disagree (which is fine by me)...but I would keep the reps in the 12-15 range.  Reps of 8-12 are for muscular hypertrophy which is not your goal.  I also prefer to perform circuits with free weights...you will use more muscles (involves stabilization muscles), you don't have to worry about moving from machine to machine and someone using the machine you need, and free weights are quick and easy to change exercises.

Upper Body Circuit (example):

Flat Bench DB Press
Single Arm DB Row
Seated Lateral Raise
Seated Alternating Biceps Curl
Kickbacks
Ball Crunch
Back Extensions

This is just an example...take no rest between exercises.  Rest for 2-3 minutes after the circuit and complete it 3 times in total.

Lower Body Circuit (example):

Forward Lunge
Wide Stance Squats (holding a DB between your legs)
SLDL
Step-ups (holding weights if too easy...make sure to take a complete step as well as chose a steep step to involve the glutes/hams)
Standing Calf Raise (one leg at a time...holding a DB)
Lying Leg Curl

Now as you can see the possibilities are endless.  Change your circuits every 4 weeks or so to add variety and keep things fun!

Now...Katie...it's important for you to remember that many people in the fitness field have our own ideas and opinions on what works best.  It's very often a matter of opinion...not right or wrong.  The trick is to try different things and see what works best for you.  

Hope this is of help to ya....sorry for the long post...FF


----------



## katie64 (May 29, 2003)

Thanks FF.............hmmmmmmm I am moving into a total state of confusion now...........


----------



## katie64 (May 29, 2003)

I really need to re-evaluate what I'm doing here, I am totally confused as to what would be best now.............


----------



## katie64 (May 30, 2003)

I set up time w/ a trainer to learn the proper form for the leg challenge, so I'll start next Thrusday, doing a form of HST for upper body training, and will change my diet to TKD for the next 4 months............Then, probably will do carb-cycling diet and maybe back to W8's training plan or the circuit training, obviously that's down the road, so we'll see where I'm at.............psyched for the challenge, hope I can do it, my squats will have to be elevated because of my ankle, that's actually a plus for me b/c it's already incorporated into the program.............


----------



## katie64 (May 30, 2003)

I ate well until this evening then I had a sub(meatball)  I had been doing so good, now I feel like shit, yucky ...........last time for that, I really like the way I eat now..............

I'm not starting the challenge til Thursday so I will do split cadios 30 min each am/pm until then, starting the TKD Monday, I need the next 2 days of very low carbs, I feel so much better without carbs, I will post my meals here of course and my HST workout which will also start on Monday but will post my leg workout in the Leg challenge sub forum..........I'm doing the challenge every 5 days, (not the Phase I, 4 week), I will adjust my HST accordiningly.

My schedule will look like this: HST, OFF, HST, LC, OFF,  (repeat)

JMT:  I'm already fearing failure on this leg challenge because of my knees and ankle but also because I've only been working out for 2 months, and mostly because it's a 100 REPS


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

100 reps in a row, or as in as few sets as possible?
I get BORED when I try and get 20 reps on anything....


----------



## katie64 (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 100 reps in a row, or as in as few sets as possible?
> I get BORED when I try and get 20 reps on anything....


Yep, I was reading over my routine last night, and a 100 reps isn't so bad broken down, sounds like alot, but I do 1/2 that amount of reps now........


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

I think that scheme is perfect for what your trying to achieve Katie!  100 reps in variation or straight through for legs can do anyones body good.  Just stick on the headphones burner or if your training at home.... blast the stereo!!!

I have my client up to 50 reps but I think Sunday, I'm going to cut his plates in half to do the 100 rep scheme!  :thum:

Keep up the great work, Katie!


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

hiya katie!


----------



## katie64 (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hiya katie!


Hiya Honey


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

how's you this evening?


----------



## katie64 (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I think that scheme is perfect for what your trying to achieve Katie!  100 reps in variation or straight through for legs can do anyones body good.  Just stick on the headphones burner or if your training at home.... blast the stereo!!!
> 
> I have my client up to 50 reps but I think Sunday, I'm going to cut his plates in half to do the 100 rep scheme!  :thum:
> ...


Thanks David....how are ya?????


----------



## katie64 (May 31, 2003)

Good, you at work, hey FS thinks that's a pic of him in my avi, HAHAHA


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

if it is...he has my blessings...to put those red spandex pants back on!


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Thanks David....how are ya?????




Good but busy.  I'm taking off right now to workout and then, go out with this girlie and then, off to the beach in the morning to get my tan and train my client tomorrow night!  I will have a new avatar up soon as long as I have my nice tan!!!!

New pictures too!  

TTYS and have a great night!  I'll  drink a Michelob Ultra on your behalf, K?


----------



## sara (Jun 1, 2003)

hmmmm ultra one?


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

Yep and it made me feel like shit and bloated!  Strange that there was only 1 carb in it!  

Oh well, I better switch to vodka or something.  Maybe water!


----------



## katie64 (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Yep and it made me feel like shit and bloated!  Strange that there was only 1 carb in it!
> 
> Oh well, I better switch to vodka or something.  Maybe water!


H2O, Much better


----------



## katie64 (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> hmmmm ultra one?


Hi sweetheart, how are you, I haven't seen you on for a while, everything OK????


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> H2O, Much better



Speaking of H2o (sweat), have you seen the new pic I just put up in my journal (Victim)?


----------



## katie64 (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Speaking of H2o (sweat), have you seen the new pic I just put up in my journal (Victim)?


No, I'm going there right now...........


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

Ya know, you could drop a message anytime in there!  I'm gonna give you my title upon my departure.  Except, you will be known as the "Northern Sex Brat"!


----------



## sara (Jun 1, 2003)

Hey Kaite, I'm doing fine just busy working in the summer


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi there hope you didn't work to hard this weekend.


----------



## katie64 (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Hi there hope you didn't work to hard this weekend.


Nope, how are you, I blew my diet big time this weekend, I didn't eat enough and I ate some carbs, not too many but enough the last 2 days to make me feel really uncomfortable............

I'm actually kinda glad I did, because it showed me exactly why I have felt the way I have for the last 5 years, carbs make me very tired and irritable, almost like PMS...........hehe

I've neglected my fitday journal too, will get back on track now......


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 2, 2003)

ya know, I still haven't gotten that email. lmao

How are you?  Ready for the leg challenge?


----------



## katie64 (Jun 3, 2003)

Damn.............get it to ya today............what the hell are you doing up at 2am????? Bet your still sleeping now, hehehe


----------



## katie64 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Katie's "RANT" about Katie*

Ok, so I wake up this morning and can barely move, exactly like I have awaking for the past 18 frickin years, when I was 20 I was in a car accident and crushed my ankle(almost lost it), 2 plates 14 screws, broken hand and concussion, so now 18 years later, I still have major pain, had the metal taken out 12 yrs ago, then had my arthritis scraped 10yrs ago, more surgery, anyway, I'm sick of living in pain, it sucks to wake up every morning and not be able to walk and not be able to move my ankle, or bend my knees or stand straight without back pain, I hate it, cold bothers it, rain bothers it, heat bothers it.................AARRRRGGGGGGG.................plus I slept on my arm weird and my elbow is all f**ked up...........I need some relief...........


OK, I'm done and NO, I don't feel better...............


----------



## katie64 (Jun 3, 2003)

And at 39 yrs old, I'm starting to get freckles, what the hell is up with that.................


----------



## mcfit (Jun 3, 2003)

Hey Katie,

Hope you are feeling better today.  

Good luck with your leg challenge, I will be watching.


----------



## katie64 (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mcfit *_
> Hey Katie,
> 
> Hope you are feeling better today.
> ...


Thanks Honey


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2003)

OH MY GOSH!! You poor thing!! I'm sooo sorry, I didn't know about all your pain..that sounds horrible.. is there anything that you can do????


thinking about ya!!!!!!


----------



## katie64 (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> OH MY GOSH!! You poor thing!! I'm sooo sorry, I didn't know about all your pain..that sounds horrible.. is there anything that you can do????
> 
> 
> thinking about ya!!!!!!


Oh thanks Princess, don't worry about me, you need to take care of yourself, I've lived with this for a long time and usually don't complain but today was awful and I needed some where to vent, so what better place than my journal, I actually expected D to tell me to get off my pity pot, hehe, but then again he's not really like that..........

Thinking of you Stacey, BTW I love your new avi, that was my favorite, with you and Granny.........


----------



## katie64 (Jun 3, 2003)

I ate well all day, I'm just not posting it, too tired and too much pain, they say with lupus that it comes and goes, which it does, when I was first diagnosed with it(August 02), I was in terrible pain daily for months, then it calmed down some around March, and I'm praying I'm just having a really bad day but it may be starting again, which will really suck, and to be truthful if worse comes to worse I will take meds again, we never really pin pointed one that worked because of my weird reaction to drugs, but we'll see.......

The downside to all of this is, I may have to rethink my training, my diet will stay the same, but I think my workouts would end up being sporatic, depending on how I feel each day, but for now everything is as planned..........

JMT: I'm actually pretty scared about this, I tend to see the worst with things first, which I don't like about myself, but this can be a fatal disease, thousands of people have this, mostly women but many get it internally(organs) and the life expectency is short after that, OK, now that I've got myself crying I'll say good night........I'll feel better tomorrow, tomorrows are always better days, Right....


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2003)

what you need my dear is a trip full of nothing but *SIN*!!!

and you know what, this is your journal, so vent away.  We can't do much but send good thought your way and listen (well actually read), but we're all here for ya!

Anyways ... did I mention what you need is a trip away to - VEGAS!!


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Katie's ranting about Katie*



> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Ok, so I wake up this morning and can barely move, exactly like I have awaking for the past 18 frickin years, when I was 20 I was in a car accident and crushed my ankle(almost lost it), 2 plates 14 screws, broken hand and concussion, so now 18 years later, I still have major pain, had the metal taken out 12 yrs ago, then had my arthritis scraped 10yrs ago, more surgery, anyway, I'm sick of living in pain, it sucks to wake up every morning and not be able to walk and not be able to move my ankle, or bend my knees or stand straight without back pain, I hate it, cold bothers it, rain bothers it, heat bothers it.................AARRRRGGGGGGG.................plus I slept on my arm weird and my elbow is all f**ked up...........I need some relief...........
> 
> 
> OK, I'm done and NO, I don't feel better...............



Wishing I was a miracle worker with god-like powers to help cure all your pain.

The only thing I could do for you Katie is wish for your health to improve gradually and give you a big fat   Take care, honey!!!

Like Stacey said, your in my best wishes!


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 4, 2003)

Damn, it hurts me to hear your story.

I agree with NT.  You need some me time in a big way!

You are in my prayers and I wish you nothing but the best!


----------



## katie64 (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> what you need my dear is a trip full of nothing but *SIN*!!!
> 
> and you know what, this is your journal, so vent away.  We can't do much but send good thought your way and listen (well actually read), but we're all here for ya!
> ...


Thanks NT, David And Eskimo, I appreciate your thoughts and prayers............I still haven't figured out why the hell I'm getting freckles...........HAHA


----------



## katie64 (Jun 4, 2003)

Well, I'm not any better today but some good news...........I was working in the restaurant office today and came across this booklet, my mom's into all spiritual stuff, anyway, the title is "The Essiac Handbook", it's about Canada's Ojibway herbal remedy, it's for people suffering from cancer, chronic fatigue, Lupus, MS, Aids and other illnesses, in the 1930's a nurse named Rene Caisse, saw a cancer patient healed and found out why, from a herbal treatment made by an Ojibway Indian Herbalists (medicine man), very cool...........so anyway I'm ordering the herbs and making the tea to try it, I want to let Princess and Butterfly know about this too............especially if it works, I'm ordering it tonight.........along with my Isopure, (ok, D)hehe, my body stills aches terribly today, but I feel enthusiastic about this remedy, we'll see, I read all kinds of testimonials about the healing power from this, and it comes out of God's good earth, which is a plus in my book..............I'll post my meals later, I want to get back on track with my journals, I'm not training and will make a post about bowing out of the leg challenge, I think at this point it would do more harm than good for me, first things first.......


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Thanks NT, David And Eskimo, I appreciate your thoughts and prayers............I still haven't figured out why the hell I'm getting freckles...........HAHA


My wife and I were out in the sun a few weeks ago and she got the cutest sun freckles all over her cheecks.  It was like I was married to Alfalfa from the Little Rascals.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 4, 2003)

Hi there, That remedy sounds pretty cool. And yeah enjoy the Isopure I really like it. 

You aren't the only one who needs to get with it on posting more consistently in your journal.


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Thanks NT, David And Eskimo, I appreciate your thoughts and prayers............I still haven't figured out why the hell I'm getting freckles...........HAHA



Maybe lack of sex?  

Strange that you are getting frekles though.


----------



## katie64 (Jun 4, 2003)

Posting Meals...........

#1
Omelet, 5whts. 1 whole
1 sl. cheese
1c. java/1 tbls. cream

#2
EAS CC Shake

#3
140g. tuna
1tbls. mayo
1c. romaine

#4
Protein Bar
2c. java/2 tbls. cream

#5
5oz. chicken
2c. romaine
1tbls. flax


No training today.............we'll hope for tomorrow


Totals  1393  73 12 143


----------



## katie64 (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Maybe lack of sex?
> 
> Strange that you are getting frekles though.


Lack of sex, but not lack of the big "O"


I got asthma when I was 31 so maybe I just get things late, hehe, which reminds me about 5 yrs ago, my face started breaking out I thought maybe it was stress, so I go to my lady gyno and she says you have acne, and then laughed, she's pretty cool, anyway, I said what the hell, I'm 33 yrs. old, hahaha, weird, it was only that year and I never had it before that year or after, my body is really strange...........


----------



## katie64 (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Hi there, That remedy sounds pretty cool. And yeah enjoy the Isopure I really like it.
> 
> You aren't the only one who needs to get with it on posting more consistently in your journal.


 WHERE THE HELL HAVE YOU BEEN.................................. 


get in your journal and post.................your getting nervous aren't you, the end of the month comes very soon


----------



## katie64 (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by eskimo515 *_
> My wife and I were out in the sun a few weeks ago and she got the cutest sun freckles all over her cheecks.  It was like I was married to Alfalfa from the Little Rascals.


 Hi honey......how are you and Alfalfa???????  I think you might be right, I've been in the sun alot when we have it.........


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> WHERE THE HELL HAVE YOU BEEN..................................
> 
> 
> get in your journal and post.................your getting nervous aren't you, the end of the month comes very soon



ahahah just did, and nope not nervous, just stressin about money right now. So having probs with motivation.   Not the weight training part but everything else when I"m not in the gym.  but I'm back to it again, I promise


----------



## katie64 (Jun 6, 2003)

Posting Meals fo 6/5 and will be the same for today 6/6........

#1
EAS CC Shake

#2
Omelet, 5whts. 1 whole
1 sl. cheese
1c. java/1 tbls. cream

#3
140g. tuna
1tbls. mayo
1c. romaine

#4
Protein Bar
2c. java/2 tbls. cream

#5
5oz. chicken
2c. romaine
1tbls. flax


Totals 1393 73 12 143

I'm still not able to train..........I ordered the herbal remedy, can't wait to try it and see if it works, I'm praying it does, I still want to do the challenge but I'm not sure if I will be able, one way or the other I'll know by the 12th, if not then I need to revise my workouts, not sure yet what but I'll have to wait and see............this really sucks, other than all my joints ache but I'm starting to have tremndous pain along my spinal column, mostly lower right............


----------



## katie64 (Jun 6, 2003)

I won't be around alot like I have been, it actually hurts my hands to type, plus I need every ounce of energy for work other than that I rest, christ I feel like an old lady, the doctor did say and I have read plus I'm experiencing it right now, but with lupus it comes and goes, so I know this will pass, I'll assume the only way I will know if the remedy works is 1.) the pain stops and 2.) I don't experience anymore flare-ups, supposedly this remedy will help with all of my body issues, not w8, I think I read it makes you gain but at this point I will try anything and I'll assume even though it makes you gain that without pain I will be able to continue my training thus lose the w8 along with my diet.....I'll post a couple of links if anyone is interested in this..........


----------



## katie64 (Jun 6, 2003)

*LINKS*

LUPUS 

RENE CAISSE 

HERBAL REMEDY 

There are many links on both of these topics............I just want to  Thank everyone for their support, it means alot to me........


----------



## katie64 (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm feeling about 65% better so I'm going to start training again this week, probably less will be best for me right now, for some reason though my spine is killing me, I think probably the stress from pain has made all my muscles tighten in that area, I feel like I have a stiff neck too...........I'll take it easy, but I really need to do something..........my diet has sucked too, so I'll be back on the SKD strating tomorrow too, I'll do 13 days then carb up on the 14th...........I think I feel worse from not eating right and not training than from the lupus and arthritis not good


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2003)

Hey even if your not training you can still eat right. And you should still get results, they just won't be as snappy and quick like you'd prefer.

But it's been a while since you posted here, but hope your feeling better.


----------



## katie64 (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Hey even if your not training you can still eat right. And you should still get results, they just won't be as snappy and quick like you'd prefer.
> 
> But it's been a while since you posted here, but hope your feeling better.


Thanks honey, I know, I've been out of order for sure, coming through it though, getting strict with my diet again tomorrow, will start posting again..............talk with you later, glad to see you, you haven't posted much either you know..............


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2003)

good luck, and glad your feeling better again finally. 

And yep I'm gonna have to do better at keeping up with my journal. lol


----------



## katie64 (Jun 11, 2003)

Back on my SKD today, I'll be posting consistently again now too, will start light training again............


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 11, 2003)

Katie...got your PM...as for the circuit exercises see my previous post...Since you're not feeling too well maybe just do one circuit....few days later increase it to two circuits...and after a couple weeks try for 3 full circuits.

As for the diet...I am not a fan of these FAD diets like CKD, etc.  I think you would do better to think in terms of moderation and long-term w8 lo9ss...these FAD diets typically make too many restrictions, lead to a lot of fluid loss as well as lean boby mass losses and then w8 gain wheny you come off the FAD plan.

Sure w8 loss will be initially quicker with the FADs but almost 100% of the people that employ them end up gaining all the w8 back and then some....also if you ate more variety and upped the carbs I almost gaurentee you'd feel better, have more energy, and be able to trin more effectively.

Just my 2 cents....I've seen it too many times with clients


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Back on my SKD today, I'll be posting consistently again now too, will start light training again............



Awesome.


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Katie...got your PM...as for the circuit exercises see my previous post...Since you're not feeling too well maybe just do one circuit....few days later increase it to two circuits...and after a couple weeks try for 3 full circuits.
> 
> As for the diet...I am not a fan of these FAD diets like CKD, etc.  I think you would do better to think in terms of moderation and long-term w8 lo9ss...these FAD diets typically make too many restrictions, lead to a lot of fluid loss as well as lean boby mass losses and then w8 gain wheny you come off the FAD plan.
> ...


I agree with Fit.  Fad diets dont always work.  Lifestyle changes do.  And slow and steady always wins the race.


----------



## katie64 (Jun 11, 2003)

Posting Meals

2c. java(1/2decaf, 1/2 reg)
2 tbls. cream

#1.......9:30am
EAS CC Shake

#2.......Noon
Omelet, 5whts, 1 whl. 1sl. cheese

#3..........3:30
EAS CC Shake

1c. java/1tbls cream

#5..........@5:30ish
5oz. chicken
2c. romaine
1 tbls. flax

Totals  939  48 9 106 

That's it so far, if I'm still hungry, I have something around 8ish, it will be tuna & romaine, I'll re-add the totals if I do...........

I have still maintained my 10lbs w8 loss, how the hell I did, I don't know, I was under eating again so I'm sure that's probably why, and I still ate good foods just added some carbs, I had pizza too..hehe(not anymore though)


----------



## katie64 (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Katie...got your PM...as for the circuit exercises see my previous post...Since you're not feeling too well maybe just do one circuit....few days later increase it to two circuits...and after a couple weeks try for 3 full circuits.
> 
> As for the diet...I am not a fan of these FAD diets like CKD, etc.  I think you would do better to think in terms of moderation and long-term w8 lo9ss...these FAD diets typically make too many restrictions, lead to a lot of fluid loss as well as lean boby mass losses and then w8 gain wheny you come off the FAD plan.
> ...


Thanks FF, I'll re-check them and start.............


----------



## katie64 (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Awesome.


Hi honey Yea I feel much better already just focusing again.............. My body still aches like hell though...........plus this damn rain won't let up, every other day it rains here, it doesn't allow me anytime for my arthritis to subside, grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 11, 2003)

I like rain, send it over.   Cool your back into it though, whatever ya do start light and work your way up so as to let your joints adjust. Never know using the joints might actually losen them up.


----------



## katie64 (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by eskimo515 *_
> I agree with Fit.  Fad diets dont always work.  Lifestyle changes do.  And slow and steady always wins the race.



Thanks Eskimo, but the SKD works for me, it makes me feel better, If I get too tired I'll carb up, but my plan is to carb up every 14th day with oatmeal, sweet potato, PB and a banana, which will be my last meal of that day...........I'm gonna PM you...........Tell Anna I said HI


----------



## katie64 (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> I like rain, send it over.   Cool your back into it though, whatever ya do start light and work your way up so as to let your joints adjust. Never know using the joints might actually losen them up.


Hi, wow your online........kewl...........yep I'll workout in a little bit, something I'm going to add with my ab workout is "touch training", it's recommended by Elzi Volk because of my injuries but also because of my c-section..........I can't do the leg challenge, which I'm really bummed about but maybe after this flare up goes away, which I'm praying is real real soon.....


----------



## katie64 (Jun 11, 2003)

This is the link for Touch Training ...........just in case your interested..................


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 11, 2003)

hey do the leg challenge when your ready for it. Forcing your body to do something it's not ready for as well as if your not mentally ready you'll just end up either frustrated or possibly getting hurt.

So good idea of taking it slow and work your way back. You have alot of stuff to deal with physically so just do your best and it'll come around.


----------



## katie64 (Jun 11, 2003)

Rain, you can have it honey, it's killing me..............although I love sitting on the front porch in a rocking chair during a warm windy rain storm..............it's awesome 

Or, it's also nice just to lay in bed all day during a rain storm, haha


----------



## katie64 (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> hey do the leg challenge when your ready for it. Forcing your body to do something it's not ready for as well as if your not mentally ready you'll just end up either frustrated or possibly getting hurt.
> 
> So good idea of taking it slow and work your way back. You have alot of stuff to deal with physically so just do your best and it'll come around.


Thanks for the encouragement D, your awesome


----------



## katie64 (Jun 12, 2003)

Posting Meals

#1
EAS CC Shake
1c. java/1 tbls. cream
#2
140g, tuna
1 tbls. mayo
1sl. cheese
2c. romaine

#3
EAS CC Shake

2c. java/2 tbls. cream

#4
Omelet 5wht. 1whl. 1sl. cheese

Totals  954  56 10 94 

No workout............Mowed the lawn instead...........


I know, my cals are still really low, I'm working on it...........


----------



## katie64 (Jun 12, 2003)

JMT: I'm listing my workouts thus far, and trying to see what is best for me, I just wanted it in one place to look at.......

_Upper Body Circuit (example):

Flat Bench DB Press
Single Arm DB Row
Seated Lateral Raise
Seated Alternating Biceps Curl
Kickbacks
Ball Crunch
Back Extensions

This is just an example...take no rest between exercises. Rest for 2-3 minutes after the circuit and complete it 3 times in total.

Lower Body Circuit (example):

Forward Lunge
Wide Stance Squats (holding a DB between your legs)
SLDL
Step-ups (holding weights if too easy...make sure to take a complete step as well as chose a steep step to involve the glutes/hams)
Standing Calf Raise (one leg at a time...holding a DB)
Lying Leg Curl_

Incline Dumbbell Press - 2 sets
Flat Bench Dumbbell Press - 1 set
Wide Grip Pulldowns - 2 sets
Bent Over Barbell Rows - 1 set
SLDL - 2 sets
Front Squats - 2 sets
Hack Squats - 1 set
Dumbbell Seated Shoulder Press - 2 sets
Dumbbell Side Lateral - 1 set
Bent Over Side Laterals - 1 set
EZ Curl Bicept Curls - 2 sets
Reverse Grip Single Arm Pressdowns - 2 sets
Leg Press Calf Raises - 2 sets
Barbell Shrugs - 2 sets

Leg Extension	3X	12/36      10/54      8/75
Leg Curl	3X	12/36      10/54      8/75
Swiss Ball Wall Squats w/DB	3X	15/20
Alternating DB Lunges	3X	15/20
Sumo Squat w/DB	3X	15/20        
Step Up w/Shoulder Press	3X	12/50      10/72      8/95


"W8's Workout"

CHEST
Flat Swiss Ball DB Press	3X	12/10    (2)12/20        
Machine Chest Press	3X	12/50      10/50      8/72
Incline Swiss Ball DB Fly	3X	12/10     (2)12/20        
DB Pullover on Swiss Ball	3X	12/10     (2)12/20        
Push Ups over Swiss Ball	3X	20               

BACK		
Lat Pull down (chg grip each w/o)	3X	12/30      10/52      8/68
One Arm DB Row	3X	12/10     (2)12/20       
Bent BB Row	3X	12/20      10/30      8/40
Machine Row	3X	12/60      10/60      8/60
Straight Arm Pull down	3X	12/30      10/52      8/68
Back Extensions over Swiss Ball	3X	20

LEGS  (Circuit)		
Leg Extension	3X	12/36      10/54      8/75
Leg Curl	3X	12/36      10/54      8/75
Swiss Ball Wall Squats w/DB	3X	12/20
Alternating DB Lunges	3X	12/20
Sumo Squat w/DB	3X	12/20        
Step Up w/Shoulder Press	3X	12/50      10/72      8/95

SHOULDERS		
Machine Press	3X	12/50      10/72      8/95
Swiss Ball  DB Press	3X	12/10    (2)12/20        
DB Lateral	3X	12/10     (2)12/20        
DB Front Raise	3X	12/10     (2)12/20        
Pronated DB Lateral on Swiss Ball	3X	12/10     (2)12/20        

ARMS		
Tricep Press down	3X	12/30      10/52      8/68
Standing Alternating DB Curls	3X	12/10     (2)12/20        
Overhead Tri Extension	3X	12/10     (2)12/20        
One Arm DB Curl, (arm over SB)	3X	12/10     (2)12/20        
DB Kickback	3X	12/10    (2)12/20            
DB Hammer Curl	3X	12/10    (2)12/20     

Cardio and ABS

HIIT	20m	
Treadmill	30m	
Elliptical	30m	
Recumbent Bike	30m	

Ab Workout
Pelvic Tilt	3X	50(with and without/w8's)
Reverse Crunch	3X	50
Prone Hover	As Many As I Can	
Crunches On Mat	3X	50
Bicycles	3X	50
Oblique Twist Crunches	3X	50
Kneeling Crunch w/ Cable	3X	50/30(up w8's)
Incline Hip Raise	3X	50
Barbell Good Mornings	3X	50/20(up w8's)
Crossover Crunches	3X	50/30(up w8's)
Single Knee Lift Crunch	3X	50
Swiss Ball Crunches	3X	20


----------



## david (Jun 12, 2003)

Wow!    Looks good Katie!!!!


----------



## katie64 (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Wow!    Looks good Katie!!!!


I just put everything in here to see what I should do for my workout.........still not sure at this point.....yea, like I do all that silly


----------



## david (Jun 12, 2003)

That's what I was refering to sweetie!!  THe layout of all your exercises and plans!


----------



## katie64 (Jun 13, 2003)

Posting Meals..........which I did really bad at today, don't even know why I'm posting them except I need to be more consistent.........hmmmmm................discipline


1c. java/1 tbls. cream

#1
EAS CC Shake

#2
Salad, 4 sl. cike, 4 grape tom
1sl. ham
2 sl. cheese
1 boiled egg
1 tbls. ranch

2c. java/2 tbls. cream

#3
Ham & Ch. Sandwich.....w/dijonnaise.............bread, ugh

Totals  904  57 33 59 

That's it...........busy day, my 6 yr old graduated from kindergarten, hehe, it was too cool, and my nephew graduated from high school, quite a diff in the graduations there..........both were great............. 

Still trying to see what workout I like best, probably the one in red, it's fairly straight forward, which I like, I will do that days 1,3,5 and the cardio/abs on days 2,4,6, one day of rest.........

I may add cardio 6 days a week, it's a test b/c I haven't been as consistent with it as I have my other training and I want to see what works for me, some say it helps lose, others say not, so I'll have to see for myself........

I have 302 days(43 weeks, 1 day) to reach my goals, then I'll post my transformation pics.....

I need to get my ass in gear and stop fucking around, I have all the info I need now, other than my health set backs, I believe I can reach my goals, which in turn will alleviate some of my health issues, at least ease some of the pain............ 

My oldest son and I set a goal of hiking all the mountains on the island over the summer, kinda psyched about this, the little ones can do the smaller ones with us, but the others, they are just too small and it's too dangerous for them...........so starting next Sunday, we'll hike our first of the summer...............woohoo 

This makes me miss my dogs even more b/c they used to go to bubble rock every year and I'd have to hike up it and down around Jordan Pond looking for them and they always ended up home b4 I did, darn dogs, they always beat me.................they were so awesome though............2 pure breed black labs (Buddy & Nicki).................my favorite friends 

Ok, I guess I've written a bit much tonight, so that's it...............LOL


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> 
> Incline Dumbbell Press - 2 sets
> Flat Bench Dumbbell Press - 1 set
> ...



To much for legs, here's 2 optoins I'd reccomend:

1: (This might still be overtraining your legs but would be better than the above)
Incline Dumbbell Press - 2 sets
Flat Bench Dumbbell Press - 1 set
Wide Grip Pulldowns - 2 sets
Bent Over Barbell Rows - 1 set
Leg Extension	3X	12/36      10/54      8/75
Leg Curl	3X	12/36      10/54      8/75
Swiss Ball Wall Squats w/DB	3X	15/20
Alternating DB Lunges	3X	15/20
Sumo Squat w/DB	3X	15/20        
Step Up w/Shoulder Press	3X	12/50      10/72      8/95
Dumbbell Side Lateral - 1 set
Bent Over Side Laterals - 1 set
EZ Curl Bicept Curls - 2 sets
Reverse Grip Single Arm Pressdowns - 2 sets
Standing Calf Raises - 2 sets


2:
Incline Dumbbell Press - 2 sets
Flat Bench Dumbbell Press - 1 set
Wide Grip Pulldowns - 2 sets
Bent Over Barbell Rows - 1 set
SLDL - 2 sets
Front Squats - 2 sets
Hack Squats - 1 set
Dumbbell Seated Shoulder Press - 2 sets
Dumbbell Side Lateral - 1 set
Bent Over Side Laterals - 1 set
EZ Curl Bicept Curls - 2 sets
Reverse Grip Single Arm Pressdowns - 2 sets
Standing Calf Raises - 2 sets


----------



## katie64 (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> To much for legs, here's 2 optoins I'd reccomend:
> 
> 1: (This might still be overtraining your legs but would be better than the above)
> ...




Thanks Honey, I didn't realize you had already incorporated the legs into that routine, I should have deleted that part..............


D, I'm taking a little break from IM, not feeling very welcome here anymore...............email me if you want, click on my name on my sig, talk with you soon, take care honey and thanks for everything....your awesome, glad your lady will be with you soon............. 

BTW, I will continue the SKD with carb up on the 14th day as suggested by Elzi, and will do the "D" workout for the specified time frame.............


----------



## katie64 (Jun 14, 2003)

Damn, I copied all these pics to start a pic thread for the ladies here..................oh well fuk it..................anyway, I kinda get a gut feeling about things and if I listen to it, it's usually steers my way pretty clear, so I'm listening this time and it's time for me to take a hiatus.............SYL


----------



## katie64 (Jun 16, 2003)

Posting Meals 6/16
#1
Omelet, 5whts, 1 whl. 1sl. cheese

2c. java/2tbls. cream

#2
140g. tuna
1tbls.mayo
1c. romaine

#3
1c. chicken
1sl. cheese
2c. romaine
1tbls. flax
4 cherry tomatoes

2c. java/2tbls. cream

#4
Omelet, 5whts, 1whl., 1sl. cheese

2 LTR. of H2O

Totals  1402  83 13 138


----------



## katie64 (Jun 17, 2003)

Posting meals and Workout:

#1
Omelet, 5whts, 1whl, 1sl. cheese
1c. java/1tbls. cream

#2 4oz chicken
1c. romaine
1sl. cheese

#3
4oz. lobster
1tbls. mayo
1c. romaine

#4
4oz. chicken
1sl. cheese
1c. romaine, 4sl. cuke, 4ch. tomaotes

Totals  Cals1139  F58 C8 P136 

Workout:

Incline DB Press  2x15x10
Flat Bench DB Press  1x15x10
WG Pulldowns 2x15x52
Bent Over Barbell Rows  1x15x30
Laying Leg Curls  2x15x54
SLDL  (didn't do)
Front Squats  2x15x10 
Leg Ext  2x15x54
DB Seated Shoulder Press  2x15x10
DB Side Lateral  1x15x10
Bent Over Side Laterals  1x15x10
EZ Bicep Curls  2x15x20
Reverse Grip Pressdowns  2x15x10
Standing Calf Raises  2x20x10


----------



## katie64 (Jun 18, 2003)

I've lost 5 more lbs, will measure with calipers and tape tonight to check the inch loss, my diet is working well, can't wait for my carb up day, only 11 days away, I'm craving fruit in a big way.......


----------



## katie64 (Jun 18, 2003)

Not posting my meals today b/c there hasn't been any yet,  couldn't sleep last night, the sun was coming up when I finally dozed off, so I've slept for most of the day, I absolutely hate wasting a beautiful day.............I will do 30 min. cardio and abs later................


----------



## katie64 (Jun 18, 2003)

Also, my "hypochondriac"   issue of Lupus seems to be dissipating quite a bit, not sure if it's from the herbal tea or that the flair up is over, will just have to wait and see while drinking my tea if it's working, trial and error, always a good way to learn.......I seem to be getting alot of experience in that dept. lately with people................


Hmmmmmmmm, wonder if my doctors are hypochondriac's too Hey ya know, I was just thinking I bet my surgeon that opened up my ankle and scraped all that calcium out was a hypochondriac too, I bet I didn't even need that done, probably the accident was all in my head too.........hahahahaha


----------



## katie64 (Jun 18, 2003)

Ok, workout, 30 min recumbent bike, oh I use a recumbent bike b/c a stationary bike puts too much pressure on my imaginary ankle injury, (this frustration will pass soon)..........

Abs..........

Pelvic Tilt 3x50x20
Reverse Crunch 2x50.............hate these and I don't think I do them right, will check exrx
Crunches On Mat 2x50
Oblique Twist Crunches 2x50
Kneeling Crunch w/ Cable 3x50x30

Abs are my immediate problem, good thing I like working them.......


----------



## katie64 (Jul 16, 2003)

OK, so I need my journal, so I'll be here.........I've lost 9 more lbs, that's 17 total, still doing the Keto, not tracking my carb ups very strictly, I do them just not consistently (yet), working my ass off at my business, 7 days, 11 hr shifts, grrrrrrrr, I'm focused on my diet for the summer, will concentrate on my training when it slows down, doing cardio and abs right now, will add to that this early fall..........losing inches consistently, waist, breast and arms mostly, which I want to be losing elsewhere also, and I know this will come with more training, too tired to worry about it now, one thing at a time for me.........


----------



## Pepper (Jul 16, 2003)

Glad you are back!


----------



## katie64 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Glad you are back!


Thanks honey, how are you, I see you've added your pics, good for you, your doing a great job.......


----------



## Pepper (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Thanks honey, how are you, I see you've added your pics, good for you, your doing a great job.......




Thanks...got a long way to go, but getting there.


----------



## katie64 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Thanks...got a long way to go, but getting there.


You and me both, honey, we'll make it.........


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> OK, so I need my journal, so I'll be here.........I've lost 9 more lbs, that's 17 total, still doing the Keto, not tracking my carb ups very strictly, I do them just not consistently (yet), working my ass off at my business, 7 days, 11 hr shifts, grrrrrrrr, I'm focused on my diet for the summer, will concentrate on my training when it slows down, doing cardio and abs right now, will add to that this early fall..........losing inches consistently, waist, breast and arms mostly, which I want to be losing elsewhere also, and I know this will come with more training, too tired to worry about it now, one thing at a time for me.........



KATIE~ Hey girl~just wanted to say Congratulations on losing 9 more lbs!! Thats great!! God your working a lot!!! 
Take care of yourself honey!!!


----------



## katie64 (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> KATIE~ Hey girl~just wanted to say Congratulations on losing 9 more lbs!! Thats great!! God your working a lot!!!
> Take care of yourself honey!!!


Thanks Stacey, you are such a sweetheart, hope your well........


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

hey katie!
long time!
youre doing great, it sounds! Congrats! Keep it up!


----------



## katie64 (Jul 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey katie!
> long time!
> youre doing great, it sounds! Congrats! Keep it up!


Hey honey, how are you, yes I'm doing great, sounds like you are too, "real estate tycoon", you should be where I live, nothing sells for less than 300 grand and most places go for above 600 grand to 10 million, hey is that a tattoo on your right shoulder      BTW, your looking pretty great there sweetie, see ya


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

hey!
Yep, my angel sitting on my shoulder!
sounds like a great market..but that commute...whew!


thnx for the compliments!


----------



## katie64 (Aug 3, 2003)

I'll be posting my meals again, I've kinda slacked off of the Keto but will re-commit myself tomorrow, 13 days of Keto, 1 carb up day, I will start my training again too, I don't like how I've been feeling so I need to do the things that work for me.............


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 4, 2003)

Hey Katie!!

Glad to hear you are doing so great!!!  Miss chatting with you!!! Drop me an email when you get a chance!!!


----------



## katie64 (Aug 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hey Katie!!
> 
> Glad to hear you are doing so great!!!  Miss chatting with you!!! Drop me an email when you get a chance!!!


Hi honey, how are you, yeah I miss everyone too, I try to come here as often as I can but time is limited, take care, talk soon ok, you can email me anytime, click on my sig..............


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Hi honey, how are you, yeah I miss everyone too, I try to come here as often as I can but time is limited, take care, talk soon ok, you can email me anytime, click on my sig..............



I hear ya Katie!!!  I know how busy life can be!! I did email you a while ago.. but I will email you again!
I am glad you are doing SO WELL!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## katie64 (Aug 12, 2003)

oops, I forgot to change my email connected to my name, sorry I closed the katie1bb account, try again ok, I'll talk with ya soon, hey I thought you were coming up this summer, let me know, bye honey..............  I need details woman............


----------



## katie64 (Aug 22, 2003)

Hey to anyone that reads my journal, miss you all alot and I miss being able to come here to read & write, just an update, I've lost another 10lbs, how  I have no idea beacuse my diet sucks and I haven't been working out, but I am literally working my ass  off (haha), can't wait til my business slows down, I did start my own comapny and got on the front page of business owner's idea cafe, which was kinda cool, plus I started school, taking biz management and gourmet cooking & catering, I'm a chef but I need to learn the finesse of certain aspects of cooking for my business, in September (hopefully) I'll start my ISSA course with an adding course in Nutrition(I think, we'll see), kinda psyched about this, I have no fucking time for anything, and my kids are starting school a week late, but at least they'll all be in full time this year, woohoo, it's amazing how many new people are around here now.............well hope you all are well


----------



## katie64 (Sep 15, 2003)

OK, I'm definitely starting my journal again, my diet really sucks, today I've had a slice of cheese, 1 banana, 4 cups of coffee and a lobster roll................yuck, and I feel it too, back on my keto, atkins, whatever you want to call it, under 10 g carbs a day, no caffeine and the workout D set up for me, I have 6 months to reach my goals and grrrrrrrrrr, I'm gonna do it, if it kills me..........


----------



## katie64 (Sep 15, 2003)

Plus I'm posting my pics on my 40th birthday and I will not be boo'ed.........


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 16, 2003)

of course you won't, because you'll be lookin awesome. 

and yes I'm back to the gym to, now it's your turn as well.


----------



## katie64 (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> of course you won't, because you'll be lookin awesome.
> 
> and yes I'm back to the gym to, now it's your turn as well.


Oh, thank you Lance, so nice to see you, ok my diet sucked again today but I have a good excuse, I have the flu, yuck, but I did prepare all my foods and got my supps measured out and my gym area in order again, so I'm getting psyched up for this again, this is my last week of work for the winter so I have plenty of time, besides my school time, to get it right this time, or at least learn consistentcy.......glad to see you honey, hope your well, feel free to kick my booty anytime you see me slacking off, take care, write me let me know what's new, hell I'll go read your journal.....


----------



## katie64 (Sep 16, 2003)

Posting my pic from when I was 19, this is what I will physically look like again, I'm posting this as a kick in the butt pic, I actually copied all kinds of pics of me and put the all around my house for motivation, haha, but whatever works right, pics of nude men might work too, LOL..............

Actually I looked this way until 34 yrs of age, except during my pregnancies........grrrrrrrrr


----------



## katie64 (Sep 16, 2003)

*Posting some pics.......*

Posting some pictures of me, my children, our restaurant and where I live............hope Prince doesn't get upset with me for putting them in my journal, LOL...............

My son Chase(football)


----------



## katie64 (Sep 16, 2003)

Chase sleeping at one of our family get together's, if that tells you how exciting my family is, haha


----------



## katie64 (Sep 16, 2003)

My daughter Kayla pretending to be a chef in the kitchen of our restaurant..................she's my little angel


----------



## katie64 (Sep 16, 2003)

My baby, Shaun with his big blue eyes and a chocolate pudding face.............


----------



## katie64 (Sep 16, 2003)

Me and Shauny, blurry, Kayla took the pic............she's a photgrapher in the making


----------



## katie64 (Sep 16, 2003)

Me, all PMS'd out and poofy.............but I'm still smiling, LOL


----------



## katie64 (Sep 16, 2003)

My girls, Kayla on the right, her best friend Serena in the back, and Serena's little sister, Lexi..........a hulk hogan green and chocolate pudding mud facial.............


----------



## katie64 (Sep 16, 2003)

Our restaurant, The Lighthouse, why it is called that I have no idea, there is no lighthouse around us..........


----------



## katie64 (Sep 16, 2003)

This is the inside of our restaurant, it was built in the late 1800's and we still have the original tin ceiling..............


----------



## katie64 (Sep 16, 2003)

The beach about a 1/4 mile from my house, next to the restaurant, it's great in the spring and fall, when there's no tourist..............


----------



## katie64 (Sep 16, 2003)

And lastly, one of my favorite places to go, Little long pond, very peaceful, I love it, everyone walks their dogs on the trails around the pond.............Ok that's it, I'm not bored anymore, LOL


----------



## Pepper (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice pictures! You have a good looking family. Thanks for posting them!


----------



## katie64 (Sep 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Nice pictures! You have a good looking family. Thanks for posting them!


Oh thank you honey, yeah, I'm kinda partial to my children I think their beautiful too........


----------



## katie64 (Sep 19, 2003)

Still having a hard time getting back on my diet, I'm still not eating, I seem to have a hard time with disciplining myself, grrrrrrrrrr...........


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2003)

Hiya Katie!!

Long time no hear from me wise.  My life did a 180 and spun and did a 90 degree angle and now it's pointing like a rocket!  

Thanks for the wonderful pictures!!!  I never guessed your restaurant like that.  It's beautiful and gorgeous.  Of course you  family  and the serene beauty of that pond /Mtn... breath taking!!!!

You look good, Katie!!  Keep up the great work!


----------



## katie64 (Sep 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hiya Katie!!
> 
> Long time no hear from me wise.  My life did a 180 and spun and did a 90 degree angle and now it's pointing like a rocket!
> ...


Thank you honey, glad you stopped by, I do read your sig from time to time to stay updated with your lovelife , I'm still very busy, my season doesn't seem to want to end, grrrrrrrr, your right it is beautiful around here, what sucks is, I work so much in the summer, I never really get a chance to enjoy it...........take care David, write me anytime you like, I have a new email at yahoo, it's ame_adorant, which means "adoring soul" in french, talk with you later.............. 
PS.......... my love life is on an obstacle course too, and I still haven't gotten laid, hahahaha, like I have the time anyway, wow, 9 months now, no wonder I'm such a biatch.................lol


----------



## katie64 (Sep 24, 2003)

Just a quick update, I did start my keto diet again, although I haven't been extremely strict as I was before, but that is going to change.................will start posting my meals and workout, it helps me but just finding the time, grrrrrrrrrr...........my schedule, work, soccer, football, sleep, work, soccer, football, sleep...........where's that fugging calgon..................LOL


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 29, 2003)

I seee you.

How's your diet and workouts been going?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 29, 2003)

Hi Katie 

Just wanted to stop by and say hi!!!  I've missed you!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 29, 2003)

OMG they are adorable!!!


----------



## katie64 (Sep 30, 2003)

Hey Butterfly, thank you honey, is that "you" in your avi..............OMG, can I come visit you in TX, , lol, wow honey, that is one of the most erotic pics I've seen......... I love it.......


----------



## katie64 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> I seee you.
> 
> How's your diet and workouts been going?


Well, the diet is up and down and my training isn't, lol, my work is so strenuous, I'm exhausted when I come home, fucking excuses...........LOL, OK, it's time for you to kick my ass............I see you have a new journal, excellent, I will have to take a peek, I did frame out and sheetrock my office in the basement this weekend, does that count as training 

Seriously, I have been trying to keep my foods clean but I am still not eating enough, and I have been doing my cardio, I anticipate, my scatteredness to end (SOON)...........take care honey, hope your well


----------



## katie64 (Sep 30, 2003)

Here's a recent pic of me not so poofy, LOL


----------



## katie64 (Sep 30, 2003)

And this is what I physically look like, but dressed, lol, I still need to lose 55lbs, to meet my goal, I have 6 months to do this in, and it's not so much the weight now, it's becoming the what I want my sculpted shape to be...........I really hate how I look right now.......thus my reasons for only posting my pics in my journal, just my friends come in here.......

And my hair looks funky in this pic, LOL


----------



## Jenny (Oct 10, 2003)

Great pics Katie!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## katie64 (Oct 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Great pics Katie!  Thanks for sharing


Thanks sweetheart, I'd have to say you and Justin make a beautiful couple, and the pictures of where you live are gorgeous, I would love to come there someday to see all it's beauty, take care honey..........


----------



## katie64 (Dec 2, 2003)

_JMT........

Haven't been around for awhile, so I'm updating and just posting my thoughts..........The latest, my children and I were in a car accident, the guy totaled my car, he was driving way over the speed limit, and to top it off he was in a school zone but because he happens to be the husband of a real estate agency owner here, he gets nothing, asshole, needless to say my back and neck are fucked up bad, my hands go totally numb, I'm in physical therapy but have yet to see any progress or relief, if anything I hurt more from it, I'm also pissed that my doc hasn't requested an x-ray or MRI yet, but that will soon change, I tend to be overly nice, regardless of what some of you think here, lol, but I am, anyway, I'm tired of being in pain, it sucks ...........but through all of this, I'm grateful, my children weren't hurt, they could have been, I'll post a pic of the car, it has a 3rd seat, which is normally where my 2 youngest children sit, but I had it filled with returnable bottles for the eight grade class, thank God, otherwise I don't think my babes would be with me now or they could have been hurt seriously.

My goals seem to be changing a bit, of course with anything in life when your faced with mortality or your children's, you tend to take a look at your life and re-adjust your prespective, at least that's what I do, I've had 2 breast lumps (removed) but I recall both times making major life changes after the realization that I could of had cancer, every woman in my family has died of cancer, with the start of it being in their breast, needless to say, I'm taking a serious look at my life, I tend to be a complicated person, by my own making, my motto was always if it works, make it better, LOL, not really but that seemed to always be my way, yet I always wanted things to be simplier, my life is not chaotic, it actually is very simple until I think about it too much or get bored........ ....anyway, I've discovered I love the group Stain'd , they're awesome, and just recently I decided to say fuck my schooling, I actually have done more in my work experience than what any business book can teach me, plus most of the stuff I've been studying I already know, and I'm already a gourmet cook so I don't need to read a book about it, plus it's very time consuming, my motive in the schooling was only to seek to better myself for my company and as a future restauranteur when my mom retires...........so school's out, which I'm happy about.

I've also realized that I like art (alot), so I am taking private study with an artist, acrylics and charcoal drawings, at least I'm starting with these, and I'm not too bad at it........., the other thing I've been pondering is my motives for many things I do in life, I've always been a huge fan of self help, I read tons of books on this kinda stuff, I also read alot of books on physics, and any study on different realities and dimensions of one self, meditation, wholistic health, etc.............although I study these things I don't apply them to my life as much as I could, almost like my training and nutrition study, I have applied some of this to my life but I tend to walk away easily from things that are good for me, then look back with regret and completely lose focus of what I'm doing in life for myself, I actually know myself so well that I know all of my patterns and why I do things, although I think this is the first time I've written it down, thus my reason for writing this little book here, speaking of which, I have also discovered I'm quite a good writer, well maybe just ok, fiction, more along the lines of screen plays, but I don't have a huge interest in this, so it will be purely for empting my head of thoughts when I write............

So back to my goals, I think my new years goal will be to focus on completing my projects, I'm an Aries thru and thru, I love the excitement of starting projects, etc but get bored easily, therefore walk away from alot, this is probably why my personal love relationships end, which brings me to my newest excitement in my life, haha, his name is JD............I'll post a pic so you can see him, he's all that  plus some, I actually met him 3 1/2 years ago, online, yea like that ever works, and when I saw him I wrote him a one line email saying, "I want to see you naked on your harley" LMAO, and he bought it, haha, so I flew to WA State where he lives for a week, so I did see him naked but not on his harley , so that was that, then I proceeded to fall in love with Jack (asshole) from NY and didn't talk with JD for 3 years, well this summer after ending things with Jack last spring, I got in touch with JD, still had the same email, YES and now I guess he would like to continue or start, I should say, a relationship, which happens to be very long distant, we live on opposite ends of the country, hey maybe that's exactly what I need, NOT, I don't think distant makes any heart grow fonder, although I could be wrong, which happens alot.

So basically, I haven't been eating right (coffee & one meal a day)for a few months, I have gained back a little weight, and I haven't been training like I want to, which is put on hold now until my body is back in line........but I'm going to get aggressive with my diet, which will be Keto, I like it and it works for me, I am not going to track my carb up days, but will be aware of them, I will carb up when I get tired or too irritable, and this works for me...............I will talk with my therapist about training but I know she will ask me to stay away from the w8's but I think I'll be able to swim, so I'll be at the Y, as much as I can. As far as anything else that happens in my life, including my relationship with JD, I think I'll just let it happen, I have always been a big believer that people, places and things enter my life for a reason, I am to be taught something or to teach something to someone, I tend to walk away from what God is showing me thus losing the essence of who I am or who I am becoming as a woman/person/mother/sister/soulmate..etc...........

Well that's about all that's happening with me...........except I tend to look at my children differently now, I've always adored my children but somehow bad situations make people closer, my youngest tells me that he loves me about 10 times a day now, he's too cool, he is my funniest child, with my daughter being second funniest, she's also my most talented in an artsy way, she has an incredible voice for an 8 yr. old, she sings so much that my boys are constantly saying "shut up Kayla", LOL, I just let her sing , and my oldest in girl crazy, he's working on his 3rd girlfriend this yr, which I guess isn't too bad for a 14 yr old, needless to say he has his own phone line now, I don't have to be his secretary anymore, LOL.................so what I'm saying is my kids are cool, I like them alot, they're fun to hang out with.

Hope all of you are well...........I think of alot of you often..........._


----------



## katie64 (Dec 2, 2003)

This is a pic of my man............ I actually had to check the pic out to make sure he wasn't nude, LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2003)

hiya Katie!
Damn, sorry to hear that that happened to you, glad that you are ok. (overall)
damn realtors..oops, wait, I am one..but I am a good one..

graet pics! hey..that avi of you....holy schnikes!


----------



## Dante B. (Dec 3, 2003)

Best wishes.

You look great, and it's amazing that you've gone though all of that, still hanging on.

Take care.


----------



## katie64 (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hiya Katie!
> Damn, sorry to hear that that happened to you, glad that you are ok. (overall)
> damn realtors..oops, wait, I am one..but I am a good one..
> ...


Thank you sweetie, I know your a good realtor, it's just that I live in a wealthy area, you know the type, if your not one of them, your just not, know what I mean, although my day's coming...................and soon I hope to be doing some kick ass training, grrrrrrrrrrrrrr , I have 5 months til my 40th b-day and posting my pics, hoping I'll be close to my goals.................ciao babe


----------



## katie64 (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dante B. *_
> Best wishes.
> 
> You look great, and it's amazing that you've gone though all of that, still hanging on.
> ...


Thanks Dante, One thing, I've always been a survivor, life's tragedy's are only stepping stones to something better...........I may hit ya up for some help in the near future, you seem to be a great help to other's at Avant, although I seem to be following Leslie & Jodi alot lately, I think their determination and consistency is what will help me the most, I have the knowledge just need my ass kicked now..............TTYL


----------



## katie64 (Dec 4, 2003)

Finally an entire day of clean food and I actually ate............only  2 meals and 2 protein shakes but will make sure to have breakfast tomorrow and 86 all the coffee I drink...............


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

how about 43 or 21.5? gotta have SOME coffee.....


40? awesome!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 6, 2003)

keep fighting Katie 
looking forward to the 40th bday pics ... naked or not   

You really seemed to luck out on the accident.  Glad the children and yourself made it out alive.


----------



## katie64 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> keep fighting Katie
> looking forward to the 40th bday pics ... naked or not
> 
> You really seemed to luck out on the accident.  Glad the children and yourself made it out alive.


Thank you NT, I'm glad too................pics, you and the Mrs. will be getting the special ones  then I want my birthday present, LOL


----------



## katie64 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> how about 43 or 21.5? gotta have SOME coffee.....
> 
> 
> 40? awesome!


\ 43 or 21.5 what??????????


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 6, 2003)

yeah


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2003)

Hi Katie!  

I've made my way to your journal again!  Sorry to hear about your misfortunes but I'm happy that you and your children are OK.  I know it's going to take some time to get back to where you want to be but please, be patient and you'll get there... I swear!

And of course, you know how to reach me if you need to talk etc.     Take care, sweetie!

D


----------



## katie64 (Dec 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hi Katie!
> 
> I've made my way to your journal again!  Sorry to hear about your misfortunes but I'm happy that you and your children are OK.  I know it's going to take some time to get back to where you want to be but please, be patient and you'll get there... I swear!
> ...


Thanks David, I appreciate that, and most definitely I'll be calling, take care............


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> \ 43 or 21.5 what??????????


that was something to do with decreasing your coffee consumption, but not to cut it out all together..


----------



## katie64 (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> that was something to do with decreasing your coffee consumption, but not to cut it out all together..


Ohhhhhhhhhhh   ...............Hiya Burner


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2003)

g'morning!
have a great day! timeto go home! (and sleep!)
wahoo!


----------



## katie64 (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> g'morning!
> have a great day! timeto go home! (and sleep!)
> wahoo!


Poor babe, your on the night shift again, huh


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2003)

yep...the shifts go by faster, but gets in the way of things....
hate sleeping all day....


----------



## katie64 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yep...the shifts go by faster, but gets in the way of things....
> hate sleeping all day....


Yea, I know, I worked the night shift in my teens, sucked...........

Hey Burner, I just realized I wrote 86 the coffee on my post, that's why you wrote the numbers, LOL, boy am I slow, that's a restaurant term when your out of something, it's 86'd,


----------



## katie64 (Dec 10, 2003)

Diet is going really well this week, and good news my physical therapist gave me the go ahead to lift again, she said it would help, so I started that yesterday and at therapy too, they have some very cool equipment

Going back on 6 days of weight training:

M=Chest
T=Back
W=Legs
TH=Shoulders
F=Arms
S=Legs

M-S=Cardio 45m (working up to this)

2 days on, 1 day off=Abs

Keto Diet, carbing up on Sundays

Still down 30lbs, have more to go........


----------



## katie64 (Dec 10, 2003)

Oh and I'm only doing one set of 15 reps (no rest) on the w8 training, circuit style kinda, I don't think it would be considered a  superset I'm still not sure exactly what that is


----------



## katie64 (Dec 10, 2003)

Posting another pic of my man, this is what he looked like when I first met him, and this is one of my fav pics of him We're meeting in FL in Feb, so I'm busting my ass to look as good as I can, hell any kind of motivation works for me, and this is the best kind


----------



## katie64 (Dec 10, 2003)

And here's a pic of his ride


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 10, 2003)

Looks as though life is good! 

Hey ... pm me about your birthday present ...


----------



## katie64 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Looks as though life is good!
> 
> Hey ... pm me about your birthday present ...


ooooooooooooh, can I have it early if I'm good   Hey, I'll be in WA State for my b-day, then going to California, hoping to meet Pitboss and Dvlmn666, are the NT's up over WA State on that side, hmmmmmmmm  NT & Mrs. NT & Katie & JD, ummmm, ummmm, :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## katie64 (Dec 12, 2003)

Ate terribly yesterday, 1 protein shake and 2c of pasta w/red sauce, on the road all day, grrrrrrrrrr , better today, back on track so far, training has been awesome all week, working upper body with my PT (physical therapist) 3days a week, lower body on the others, I"m sore, she works my back muscles past failure, owweeeeeee....................but I like it


----------



## katie64 (Dec 14, 2003)

I haven't worked out for 2 days, nor have I eaten well, went tanning and totally fired my body, hurts big time, so much so that it made me ill yuck, my kids had to take care of Mommy, very nice, they've never seen me sick before so they were quite concerned.




Note to self: Never lay in a tanning booth for 20 minutes the 1st time, especially when it has 3 new bulbs


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> I haven't worked out for 2 days, nor have I eaten well, went tanning and totally fired my body, hurts big time, so much so that it made me ill yuck, my kids had to take care of Mommy, very nice, they've never seen me sick before so they were quite concerned.
> 
> Note to self: Never lay in a tanning booth for 20 minutes the 1st time, especially when it has 3 new bulbs



Sorry to hear about that, Katie!  Be careful with those tanning booths!    Not eating well?  What's going on up there, katie??  Are you OK?


----------



## katie64 (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Sorry to hear about that, Katie!  Be careful with those tanning booths!    Not eating well?  What's going on up there, katie??  Are you OK?


I'm fine, just a crazy week, trying to get a new vehicle, therapy, work and everything that goes along with Christmas, bah hum bug..........but I've done more this past week than I have in months as far as eating better and training, this week is already starting off better, I think

Hey, you know what I told you about JD, well got an email, very encouraging, tell ya about it later........


----------



## katie64 (Dec 18, 2003)

*"JMT"*

_Today has been very emotional, first Jack calls, says he's sending the kids christmas presents, I know it's crazy but my heart still flutters when I hear his voice, and my two little ones adore him and even call him Dad, my oldest can see a wolf dressed in sheep's clothing a mile away, anyway, I feel totally mixed up now, still meeting JD in Florida in Feb., but I feel nothing when I talk with him, and he calls everyday, maybe something will come of it but I don't think so, for me to be with someone they must touch my heart first then my mind..........and with Jack, he does that, my family hates him for what he's done to me, my friends and my family.............ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH       

A prominate business man (restauranteur) died here last week, he was 41, he died of a respitory infection, can you believe that, I was shocked, he's well known, great italian place, wonderful wife and 2 very young children, very sad indeed.....

I made the local paper this week, LOL, I started a community petition because our Post Master has a golden retriever puppy named Reilly, and someone complained to his boss about him being in the office, I also used to work at the PO, so I know the bull**** factors involved, anyway, so I got this petition going so he will be allowed to have his dog with him while at work, have over 300 signatures already and there was an editorial in todays' paper, haha, kewl huh? So hopefully by the end of next week we'll hear a postive from his boss 

My diet and traing are right on this week, except for a couple missed meals........ My BF% has dropped 14% since last April, slow progress but I think that's how it's suppose to be, plus I haven't been faithful to my plans and goals.

Another bummer for me is, my cat "MOET" will be 19 yrs. old on Christmas day, she's very old and has been sickly on and off for a couple of years, I feel something is not quite right, she hangs on me all the time now, I hate to lose her, I've been with her longer than anyone in my life, that will also be a very sad day when she passes........ 

I love Christmas but I hate hate hate shopping..........grrrrrrrr 

So anyway, just needed to vent and rant a little, now back to douching out my house.............kids_

*Posting a pic of Moet and I, you get to see me with no makeup, lol*


----------



## katie64 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Posting another pic of us, she looks fiesty in that last one *


----------



## Stacey (Dec 18, 2003)

Hey Katie! Thats so sad to hear about the man dying--he's so young! Sad.
That is so neat of you to start the petition~ I hope it goes perfect!!!
(wish I could bring my dog to work )
And Congrats on the 14% bf drop. Yeah you. 

I hope you have a wonderful weekend!!
Take care of yourself & your kitty!!!


----------



## katie64 (Dec 18, 2003)

Adding my first journal link, I'm doing the "w8" training again, so need some info, I'm old, no memory, hehe, that's why I take cod liver oil, supposedly it helps your brain, I should be taking a bottle a day, lol, I'll post my supps later, I actually should see if what I take is cool and if I take enough or not enough.......

Also, question for anyone, I do squats, all different ways, the problem, I have less then 50% mobility in my right ankle, bad car crash years ago, anyway, I can not do a squat successfully, meaning I don't think I get the full value of the movement, so now I'm doing them on an incline, my heels on a bar or whatever happens to be there, no more than an inch but I tend to have a little soreness in my lower back, not sure if that is still from my recent car accident or if it's too much stress from the incline, so that's my question???? 

Supps I take: And I only take one of each, I know I should take more just not sure how much and when????????

Coral Calcium
Vitamin A
B6
B12
Cod Liver Oil
One source Womens Multi/Mineral/Herbs
CLA - _I'm not sure why I take this, it can't be for memory because I have none, LOL_

I don't take a fat burner, but I think I should, I have Instatrim, Miracle W8 loss, Green tea supps, but I hate that speedy feeling you get, so I don't take any, if I could find something that makes you metabolism move faster without the jitteryness I would take it, when I used, I loved downers, not uppers. 


OMG, I forgot to write this, haha, so I see this guy I went to high school with, haven't seen him in 20 yrs, he asked me out, LOL, I am so not interested, he's a nice guy and all but he's my age, a little younger even, I love older men, not young ones, hehe, I think when I'm 50 maybe I'll need a younger one.............haha, just had to tell you, thought it was funny  but now he won't stop calling me, damn.......

Oops, forgot the link, lol..............Haywire


----------



## katie64 (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey Katie! Thats so sad to hear about the man dying--he's so young! Sad.
> That is so neat of you to start the petition~ I hope it goes perfect!!!
> (wish I could bring my dog to work )
> ...


Oh HI sweetheart, how are you??? Thanks for dropping in and your thoughts, your always so nice honey, God truly made an angel when he made you


----------



## katie64 (Dec 18, 2003)

So my other question would be, why such a drop in my BF when not in my w8, I know muscles weigh more and I can actually see a little, very little definition in my thighs, arms but that's it, the rest is covered with a layer of _ _ _


----------



## Stacey (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Oh HI sweetheart, how are you??? Thanks for dropping in and your thoughts, your always so nice honey, God truly made an angel when he made you



WoW your So Sweet!! Thanks soo much!!!!!!!!!  
Your an angel to sweetie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

oh ya...I'm goooood thanks for asking.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 18, 2003)

Wish I could answer your questions---  sorry hon...maybe Jodi or Leslie will come in here!


----------



## katie64 (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Wish I could answer your questions---  sorry hon...maybe Jodi or Leslie will come in here!


Thanks for trying sweetie, got a PM from one of the girls  

My therapist is putting me on a 6 week 5 day UB split routine, will have to incorporate my legs somewhere in this. cardio will go to 20 min, after each WO, abs after cardio, so my training will probably be close to a 2 hour session, hmmm


----------



## david (Dec 19, 2003)

Hey Honey!  I'm back for the moment!  

We'll talk soon!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> 
> Note to self: Never lay in a tanning booth for 20 minutes the 1st time, especially when it has 3 new bulbs


LMAO! Been there since I have one. You burned your ass didn't ya?? I have even burned my nuts before...........NOT FUN!
Great work on you bf loss sweetie!


----------



## katie64 (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> LMAO! Been there since I have one. You burned your ass didn't ya?? I have even burned my nuts before...........NOT FUN!
> Great work on you bf loss sweetie!


 Yes I did, haha, and now I'm peeling, , it hurts so bad DG, unbelievable, lol, I'll never do that again...............and thanks babe 


Hmmmmm, wonder what DG's giving me for christmas


----------



## katie64 (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hey Honey!  I'm back for the moment!
> 
> We'll talk soon!


I read your journal, glad you had a good time and made new contacts, good for you sweetie  talk with ya soon


----------



## ZECH (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Hmmmmm, wonder what DG's giving me for christmas


Have to wait and see!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 19, 2003)

Hi Katie!

Congrats on BF drop!  Your kitten is adorable, soooo cute.  Just thought I'd drop in your journal to catch up!


----------



## katie64 (Dec 19, 2003)

_As far as the BF drop, I haven't measure myself since this past April, I was thinking it's a big drop but not really if I consider it's been 8 months, so I would consider that relatively slow progress, I actually think it would have been more if I hadn't taken time off this summer.

My UB training consists of the following:

Punches: Pulley is at chest level, stand w/w8 behind me and push away from my body, kinda like I'm punching Jack  
*W8=30lbs*

Shoulder Pinches/Pulls: Pulley is at chest level, Stand w/w8 in front, pinch shoulder blade while pulling back 
*W8=40lbs*

Lat Pulldown: Set machine so pull is from above, pull w8 below waist
*W8=80lbs*

Reverse Lat Pulldown: Stand holding bar behind you and push below your bottom
*W8=60lbs*

Diagonals Up: With arm closest to machine, stand sideways, adjust pulley low so that you pull from low on one side to high on the other, do with both arms then switch
*W8=25/15lbs (weaker on my left side)*

Diaganols Down: Opposite of above, Adjust pulley high, do with both arms then switch sides
*W8=30lbs*

Bar Push Up: Bring bar up to collar bone, hands underneath, push bar up then return to collar bone level
*W8=35lbs*

External Rotation: Elbow at your side, bend elbow 90*, pullw* away from body, keeping elbow touching side
*W8=10lbs, I'm very weak doing this, it's for the muscle on the scapula?*

Internal Rotation: Same as above, but pull is toward body
*W8=20lbs*

Flexion: W8 machine is behind me, low, bring w8 up as high as you can above head, do not bend elbow
*W8=10lbs*

Abduction: Same as above but stand sideways to machine, keep elbow straight
*W8=10lbs*

Elbow Flexion: Biceps. Pull w8 up from low pulley
*W8=35lbs*

Elbow Extension: Triceps. Pull w8 down from high pulley
*W8=50lbs*

Cross Chest Elbow ABD:  Bring fist to throat, elbow raised to shoulder height, pull w8 and straighten elbow, away from body
*W8=20lbs*

Cross Chest elbow ADD: Opposite of above, pull w8 to throat,
towards body
*W8=20lbs*

Resistance : Above w8's, 8 reps, increase reps to 10, 3 sets, increase w8 by 5lbs each week.......

The above in RED=AM and BLUE=PM

Then after 6 weeks, if I think I'm bulking too much, I drop to 3 days a week for 6 more weeks  guess I'll have to wait and see how I look.........

Cardio.........20 minutes (treadmill, elliptical or recumbent) which ever I feel like, after each training session, AM & PM

ABS......I will keep this the same after morning cardio, 1set/50reps, 4 different types of exercises, 2 days on, 1 day off, I change the exercises periodically, I get bored  

hmmmmmmmmm, what else, I hope that's it, sounds like this might be over training, not sure 


My diet is still clean foods but still not enough, after Christmas, I will become very strict about this, I mean it too   but seriously, I'll have just 2 months b4 Florida, no bikini's for this babe, at least not his time 

And I'm taken out CLA, don't need it, I'm told  but will add green tea supps in the am, real green tea during the day and at night, I will be replacing my daily cups of java with this, but *NOT* my morning coffee _


----------



## katie64 (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Have to wait and see!!!!


----------



## katie64 (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hi Katie!
> 
> Congrats on BF drop!  Your kitten is adorable, soooo cute.  Just thought I'd drop in your journal to catch up!


Thanks sweetie  my kitty is an old cat (19 years) but she does still look like a baby  just doesn't play like one anymore, she    all day & all night


----------



## katie64 (Dec 19, 2003)

OMG, I forgot my legs, LOL


----------



## katie64 (Dec 19, 2003)

Ok this is my leg routine, I really would like to do the leg challenge but drop it from 100 reps to 50 instead, I may post it here, because some of the exercises I don't know how to do, my legs(thighs) are very strong, but I don't want them to look "humongous" lol, I really want them to look lean and sexy , my calves look great, always have, genetic thing here, my mom and sis have great legs too 


This is circuit style: Will do these on Wed and Sat, probably the middle of the day, not sure........

Leg Extension *(3X12/36 10/54 8/54)*
Leg Curl *(3X12/36 10/54 8/54)*
Swiss Ball Wall Squats w/DB *(3x15/15)*
Alternating DB Lunges *(3x15/15)*
Sumo Squat w/DB *(3x15/15)*
Step Up w/Shoulder Press.......... HATE THIS, 86ing it 
Good Mornings Not sure for w8's yet, probably 30 or 40lbs, 3X25 ???


----------



## katie64 (Dec 19, 2003)

Ok, this is the leg challenge, I think I have the link somewhere here in my journal, some of the girls & I were going to do this, this past summer, but , copy & paste is such a good thing :


*This is not a program for beginners. It's broken into 4 phases. Depending on your training frequency, each phase will be performed for 4-6 workouts. Poliquin recommends training each body part once every 5 days whereas many of you may train each body part more or less frequently. During this program do not train legs any more frequently than once every 5 days (which would give you 6 workouts for each phase). If you train legs once per week, I recommend moving on to the next phase after 4 weeks. 

During the final week of each phase (except for Phase1) decrease the number of sets by 2-3 for each exercise. In addition, cut back on the volume of other body parts during this program by 30-40% of your regular program because you are attempting to specialize on the legs. This is not a program that focuses on calves. That may become a priority after completion of this program. You may want to increase your calorie content during phases 1 and 3 because of higher volume. 

TEMPOS 
The first number refers to the eccentric portion of the lift (the lowering). The second number refers to the pause between the eccentric and the concentric (in a contracted state). For example, the bottom of a squat or the top of a calf raise. The third number refers to the concentric portion of the lift (the raising). Sometimes, you will see a fourth number and it refers to the pause between the concentric and the eccentric. When you see an X, this means the lift should be performed explosively. For example a squat of 402 would mean a 4-second decent, 0 second pause, then a 2-second accent. 

EXERCISE ORDER 
Exercises are numbered and should be done in order. Where a number is broken down into letters, for example 2.a), 2.b), You would perform one set of exercise 2a, rest the appropriate length of time and proceed to exercise 2b. Only once you've completed all sets for a particular number should you move onto the next numbered exercise. 

Phase 1
EXERCISE 	SETS/REPS 	RI 	TEMPO 	NOTES 
1. 1&1/4 lying leg curl 	4/6-8 	2 mins 		* see below 
2. Heels elevated back squat 	100 REPS 	1:1 	402 	** see below 
3. Good mornings 	100 REPS 	1:1 	303 	
4. Seated calf raise 	6/15-20 	10 secs 	211 	


* To perform 1&1/4 lying leg curl, bring the calves towards the glutes, lower ¼ of the way down over 2 seconds, then bring the calves back to the glutes and lower over 4 seconds. That's 1 rep! 
** Rest interval during 100 reps is of a 1:1 ratio, meaning rest for the duration that it takes to perform the set (or perform the next set as soon as your partner has completed his/her set). Use a stopwatch to time the length of sets if you train by yourself. 
Start with a weight that you could perform 20 reps (approx. 60% of 1RM) and do as many as possible (e.g.) 20 reps. Rest for the appropriate length of time and perform as many reps as possible again. This process continues until all 100 reps with the same weight are completed. It may take up to a dozen sets the first time. After you can perform all 100reps with the same weight in 4 sets, increase the resistance by 5%. 

Phase 2
EXERCISE 
1a. Front squat 
1b. Wide grip deadlift standing on a platform 
2. Lying leg curl (toes in) 
3. Standing calf raise 


* 5% method: during each workout in this phase add 5% to the weight used in front squats and deadlifts and decrease the number of repetitions by 1. For example, 
Workout 1: (100kgx5)3, 100kgx4, 100kgx3 
Workout 2: (105kgx4)3, 105kgx3, 100kgx4 
Workout 3: (110kgx3)3, (105kgx3)2 
During workout 4 the repetitions would increase to 5 again and the weight that was used in workout 2 would be used. This would indicate a 5% gain. 

Phase 3-Part 1

Notes Parts 1 and 2 are alternated from workout to workout 
EXERCISE 
1. Back squats 
2a. Lying leg curl (toes out) 
2b. Semi stiff legged deadlift 
3. Seated calf raise 


* Each set of regular back squats (402 tempo) is alternated with a set of pure eccentric back squats of 4-6 reps with a 6-8 second lowering. Use 1-3 experienced spotters when performing eccentrics to aid in the lifting portion of the exercise. Be sure that proper communication exists between spotters so that one doesn't lift while the other does. Perform 3 regular sets and 3 eccentric sets in total. During workouts 4-6 (depending on the frequency that you train) only perform 4 total sets. 


EXERCISE 
1. 1&1/4 back squats 
2.   Partial squat 
2a. Lying leg curl (toes out) 
2b. Semi stiff legged deadlift 
3.   Seated calf raise 


** Use a power rack for these if possible and pause on the pins for 1-2 seconds. Perform the top 1/3 of the movement with a heavy weight. 

Phase 4 
EXERCISE 
1. Knee tuck jumps 
2a. Front squats 
2b. Position deadlifts 


* Knee tuck jumps are performed using bodyweight only. Wear a good pair of cross trainers. Stand in one spot, holding the arms out at chest level and jump as high as possible. Bring the knees up to touch the hands. When you hit the ground land on the balls of your feet and jump again as quickly as possible, minimizing the amount of time that you are on the ground. 

** Perform the front squats by lowering the weight and pausing 2 seconds at your sticking point before returning to the upright position. Attempt to explode out of the sticking point. It is the intent of the movement, more so than the actual velocity, which is important. 

*** Position deadlifts require that you perform 2-3 sets at 3 different positions: 
1st 2-3 sets: stand on a platform; 
2nd 2-3 sets: from floor 
3rd 2-3 sets: from above the knee 
Use a regular conventional deadlift stance and avoid bending over throughout the lower back as much as possible (in other words, don't look like you're about to walk on your hands).* 



Well I guess it's fairly self explanatory, and I am going to consider doing this but w/50 reps, NOT 100 reps..........


----------



## katie64 (Dec 19, 2003)

I was quite psyched to continue with the w8 plan, I really dislike change, but it seems like it's never ending in my life, yuck


----------



## katie64 (Dec 21, 2003)

I've decided not to do the high rep leg challenge, I tried doing as much as I could and it hurts my lower back, I'll stick with what I've been doing for the next 6 weeks and maybe 6 more after that, then I'll try to leg challenge in the spring, when I've strengthened my back muscles more..........tired and icky today, can you say S-T-R-E-S-S...............grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## david (Dec 21, 2003)

Hey Hunny!  

Just stopping in and to say "Hello"!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Me too


----------



## katie64 (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hey Hunny!
> 
> Just stopping in and to say "Hello"!









 Hi honey...............


----------



## katie64 (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Me too


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> My diet is still clean foods but still not enough, after Christmas, I will become very strict about this, I mean it too   but seriously, I'll have just 2 months b4 Florida, no bikini's for this babe, at least not his time



Why wait till Christmas to start eating right?  Why not start now and quit procrastinating?  Because after Xmas is New Years ... and then there will be a bday and then something else.  Start now and get after it!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

But its Christmas NT........ too many candy canes on da tree


----------



## katie64 (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Why wait till Christmas to start eating right?  Why not start now and quit procrastinating?  Because after Xmas is New Years ... and then there will be a bday and then something else.  Start now and get after it!


Thanks sweetie, and yes I am getting strict about it, your right, the holidays really don't matter and luckily my children eat what I do for meals, but they snalc in between, I eat all clean foods, but my cals are still way too low, around 1000, I should be having at least 1800, although, I never got my cals more than 1400 B4 and I still lost 30lbs, so that may not matter, did someone say birthday "suit"..........


----------



## katie64 (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> But its Christmas NT........ too many candy canes on da tree


Nope doesn't matter, I don't eat sweets right now, I've never been much for them anyway


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Hmmm... i have to fight them


----------



## katie64 (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Hmmm... i have to fight them


 Fight for them


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Not fight for them, fight against them.... the temptation


----------



## katie64 (Dec 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Not fight for them, fight against them.... the temptation


OHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## katie64 (Dec 24, 2003)

I hope everyone has a wonderful christmas.

Ho Ho Ho


----------



## david (Dec 24, 2003)

You too, Katie!!  I hope you have a terrific Christmas!!

Since it's been SUCH a LONG time that we've spoken to each other.........................................


----------



## katie64 (Dec 26, 2003)

Just an update...............well, I tried making a christmas video to post here in my journal, just to wish you all well, but I can't get my digi to record right, I'll keep testing it, lol.

Rissy, I really needed you yesterday, haha, my son came home with a *HUGE* box of chocolates, ugh, all caramel/chocolate/nut blasters/and more caramel, all my fav, grrrrrrrrrr  , needless to say I think I got a sugar rush, because I really don't allow myself any sugar at all, not even natural sugars (no fruit)........and I feel yucky today, so my diet so far has been 16oz. protein shake and my usual lunch, 1 can of tuna, 1 tsp. mayo, 1c. romaine lettuce, and the rest of the day will be clean too, going to the doc's to finally (hopefully) be released from my medical issues from the accident, not training til after I see him, because I still hurt but I don't want to go to therapy anymore or to the doc's , I hate having extra appointments for anything, it disrupts my schedule and I like things to be orderly...........hope you all had a great holiday, I did, and the kids are very happy...........


----------



## katie64 (Dec 26, 2003)

Went to my doc, everything is great, no more appointments,


----------



## katie64 (Dec 27, 2003)

Well, my diet starts out good then sucks by the end of the day, I really need to just be more strict with myself..........starting right now, I have 8 weeks till Florida, grrrrrrrrrrrr.

My mom gave me a walkman for x-mas, why I never had one before , so anyway, I'm doing dishes and listening to music and singing, lol, my boys come out and inform me that I'm a terrible singer and to basically shut up, LOL 

Lots going on in my head about relationship stuff, , hate not having answers and the process from the question to the answer..........sometimes I learn alot but when it comes to men, I'm totally lost 

My day.........eating, working, working out, sleep........I'm exhausted just from thinking too much, ever get that way, I do, too often


----------



## katie64 (Dec 27, 2003)

Oh, one of my new year's resolutions, LOL, is to stop arguing with others at IM, stay positive and away from negative(ism) , so I have 4 days to Rant!!!!


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Went to my doc, everything is great, no more appointments,



That's great news, ba-beh!  

Thanks for putting up with my phone call while in the studio and hearing the singer warm up to some Led Zeppelin song!  (Glad I got there late! 

If for whatever god reason you can't get that song to download, I'll snail mail it to you!  Just let me know if your interested, intrigued etc.


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Oh, one of my new year's resolutions, LOL, is to stop arguing with others at IM, stay positive and away from negative(ism) , so I have 4 days to Rant!!!!



That sounds like a great resolution!  Continous arguments about whatever the subject may be when the other party keeps acting narrowminded or stubborn is  enough in itself.  But when face to face with someone... then, it's funny how some will buckle.  Hell, maybe when you see them, their may be NO conversation at all??

So when we meet in February.........

Will we say nothing at all?    

Will we run and hide??

Will we end up arguing?

Will we eat pizza   I had to throw that in!  

Or, will we just become really good friend's?  

Stay tuned...................


*Same BRAT time



SAME BRAT CHANNEL!    *


----------



## katie64 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> That's great news, ba-beh!
> 
> Thanks for putting up with my phone call while in the studio and hearing the singer warm up to some Led Zeppelin song!  (Glad I got there late!
> ...


PM's ba-beh


----------



## katie64 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> That sounds like a great resolution!  Continous arguments about whatever the subject may be when the other party keeps acting narrowminded or stubborn is  enough in itself.  But when face to face with someone... then, it's funny how some will buckle.  Hell, maybe when you see them, their may be NO conversation at all??
> 
> So when we meet in February.........
> ...



I like the Brat Channel thing, haha, very cute, I am not a brat, but you are 

We will be great friends, we already are David, you know that, and you'll find me the same as I am on the phone, easy going and down to earth, but I tend to be honest and blunt  don't know how to be anyone other than who I am.......... NO PIZZA, No arguing (no reason for that), run and hide from what, LOL, I might not say much, but I know you, and saying nothing for you I think would be hard to do  j/k, I love talking with you David, your a riot, which co-insides with what my new year's goals will be, see below........


----------



## katie64 (Dec 28, 2003)

*Hey Davey*

Anyone that can sit on an exercise bike and talk on a cell phone for 40 minutes is not someone that doesn't like to talk  I had a hard time reading and listening to you, let alone talking, hahaha, your so funny 

**See below this


----------



## katie64 (Dec 28, 2003)

*Get a NEW-YOU attitude*

_First priority(resolution) is diet & training, getting very serious about this, tired of doing this half-assed when I know I have the capability of progressing further.  

Part of my resolution will be the following, I read it in mind, body & spirit fitness mag. And I thought it made alot of sense for me.

21 day Mindset:

 *Recognize Your True Passion*

Days

1: Identify your dreams
2: Envision your life as if failure were impossible
3: Examine your longings
4: Stay true to who you are
5: Admit what you don't know
6: Be yourself, not your job title
7: Abandon guilt

*Enhance Confidence and Self-Esteem*

Days

8: Talk up your assets
9: Take a critism break
10: Outsmart negative thinking
11: Replace anxiety with logic
12: Note the last time you felt taken advantage of
13: Get rid of three things
14: Finish a nagging project

* Keep your New Attitude Flourishing!*

Days

15: Tune up your funny bone
16: Help someone
17: Rethink "work"
18: Let energy beget energy
19: Eliminate_ can't _ from your vocabulary
20: Do one thing worth the possibility of disappointment
21: Keep your mind on the prize__

JMT

This is very good for me, I have always been a woman with very low self esteem, always, not sure why but even as a little girl I felt this, I am also a woman of a depressed nature, so doing structured things like this helps me.

MY main goal is obviously still one of w8 loss and strengthening my body, but I am also aware that my outward appearance is not so important as what comes from inside, this has been a life long (so far) learning lesson for me, I am also a person that is very sensitive and can have my feelings hurt very easily, even on the net, like you guys don't know that already  but I need to toughen up and put things in perspective.

I was always told I wear my heart on my sleeve and I guess I can't change that, a woman once made me an indian mandelas, she painted a woman standing by a leafless tree with long dark hair (as I have) and she had a heart on her sleeve, she was looking out over the horizon, it was beautiful but had the feel of a very sad and lonely woman, the woman that made this was not someone I knew well, barely at all, she was a full blooded indian, not sure what tribe, but this is how she preceived me and she was right on, I was amazed, she gave it to me as a gift for one of my anniversaries.

Some of you know that I have been clean and sober for almost 18 years, St. Patricks Day is my anniversay  this has always been a great thing for me and I am proud of it, but I do have another addiction, and it's not really men  but I still smoke cigerettes, I tried to quit on national smoke out and went 2 days then Jack called and made me very upset, so needless to say I am smoking about 10 cigs a day, but still 10 cigs too much, so that is another priority for me, my excuse was I didn't want to gain w8, well I'm already overw8 so I can't use that for an excuse anymore, I'll let everyone know when I choose a day, I'll need your support.

And lastly, some of you know about my Lupus, well my doctor has taken more blood test, my symptoms are less and he attributes it to diet and my training but he also has consider the fact that I may have had a false positive test, I've had 2 so far, both positive, 2 different doctor's, but the levels were very low, so I'll let you know the results, not sure how I will feel about this, happy of course if I don't really have it, I made some life changes after being diagnosed because of the severity of this disease, it is fatal if in your organs, I re-arranged many things, finances, etc. I suppose everything happens for a reason, and most of my changes have been positive regardless of the results, so I'll stay away from thinking things could have been done differently, IF........

Nope that wasn't last, LOL........ok lastly, I have a very hard time sleeping, so I have been prescribed sleeping pills for about 4 months now, I don't take them very often because I hate that old feeling of popping pills, I actually used to get that feeling from just taking vitamins, old druggies habits I guess , so anyway my sleep has not improved, my doc and I both agree that because of my sleep patterns for the last 14 years, child related, always waking up with my children when they were babies and even now they still crawl in bed with me and my sleep is disturbed, plus I think being single, always on alert at night cuz I'm the only adult in our home, so anyway for the next month he wants me to take 25 to 50mg of Amytriptyline HCL, every night at 9pm to try and get my body back to a regular form of sleep, I'm up at 6am every morning, so I will be getting at least 8 hours sleep, I hope this works because I am tired all the time, which I think hinders my training and also my appetite, which I still don't have much of one, so basically my new year will consist of more structure, time schedules, and learning consistency.

I love  to live by schedules, it works for me, but if something comes up to mess up my schedule I get very scattered, and everything gets fucked up for a while, not sure why I do this or why I can't jump right back on my schedule, still working on this.

Ok, well I'm done for now, wow I'm actually tired from writing this, LOL _


----------



## katie64 (Dec 28, 2003)

You guys probably don't know this, but I am obsessed with spelling and correct sentence structure, LOL, I edit everything I post


----------



## david (Dec 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> I like the Brat Channel thing, haha, very cute, I am not a brat, but you are
> 
> *Of course I am!  It's says it in my title!   *
> ...



*Have eyes........... will travel down below to see what's on hour mind, ba-beh! *


----------



## david (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: Hey Davey*



> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Anyone that can sit on an exercise bike and talk on a cell phone for 40 minutes is not someone that doesn't like to talk  I had a hard time reading and listening to you, let alone talking, hahaha, your so funny
> 
> **See below this



*Why did you have a hard time listening to me when I was the one who was running out of breath??  *


----------



## david (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: Get a NEW-YOU attitude*



> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> _First priority(resolution) is diet & training, getting very serious about this, tired of doing this half-assed when I know I have the capability of progressing further.
> 
> Part of my resolution will be the following, I read it in mind, body & spirit fitness mag. And I thought it made alot of sense for me.
> ...



Great reading!  Don't worry, Ba-beh, if you need an ear, you can always reach me.  You know how, now!


----------



## katie64 (Dec 28, 2003)

Posting Meals.

Meal 1: Shake
Meal 2: 1can tuna, 1tsp. mayo, 1c. romaine
Meal 3: Shake
Meal 4: Omelet, 5whites, 1whole, 1sl. FF cheese, 1sl. ham

2tsp. light cream w/coffee

1ltr h2o 

Cals682  F26 C7 P93 

I've decided to double my shakes and drink my meals until I can eat them............. 

No workout


----------



## katie64 (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Get a NEW-YOU attitude*



> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Great reading!  Don't worry, Ba-beh, if you need an ear, you can always reach me.  You know how, now!


Thanks honey, your a sweetheart


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

Damn woman.... just saw the pics of your car  glad your ok..
Nice pics of you too 
Not wanting to mess with your man either 
You have no idea of the trouble i've been through to get to the end of this thread......


----------



## katie64 (Dec 28, 2003)

Grrrrrrrrrrr, IM is slow or my computer is,


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

Dont know what it is babe, but i cant get to the last page of your journal.....  I'm posting this from page 4.....


----------



## david (Dec 28, 2003)

Maybe it's me but I can't view the last parts of your journal!


----------



## david (Dec 28, 2003)

I can't get to pages 12 and 13 but I can post and see page 14?  

Hmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.


----------



## katie64 (Dec 29, 2003)

Me too Ris I had to post my last GRRRRRRRRRRR from page 11, hmmmmmm, I only accessed this through my mail


----------



## katie64 (Dec 29, 2003)

I think it's working now David, I'm where I'm suppose to be now  weird


----------



## katie64 (Dec 29, 2003)

Posting Meals.

Meal 1: Shake
Meal 2: 1can Tuna, 1tbls. mayo, 1c. romaine
Meal 3: Shake
Meal 4: 5oz. chix, 2c. gr beans
Meal 5: Shake

Cals951  F42 C7 P127 

Will up my cals more, missed breakfast and didn't double up on my shakes..........


----------



## katie64 (Dec 29, 2003)

My plan is to at least move my cals up to 1800 per day for one month, then drop them a little.........I'm tired today but I think it's from the sleeping pills, started with 50mg, think I will drop it to 25mg and see how that goes first, my motto used to be "take two there small", when I used   although it could be the fact that my kids are home on vacation,


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey look..... it the last page.... 

Prolly the kds m8


----------



## katie64 (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Hey look..... it the last page....
> 
> Prolly the kds m8


 are women considered m8's


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

I call my wife mate.... i call J'Bo mate, i think its an Aussie thing


----------



## katie64 (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I call my wife mate.... i call J'Bo mate, i think its an Aussie thing


oh, ok babe, I was just curious, thanks m8 

Hey, do you have an accent..................


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

No, you do  Got a mic and msn??


----------



## katie64 (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> No, you do  Got a mic and msn??


HAHA, absolutely I do..........


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

Pm Pm


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

almost


----------



## katie64 (Dec 30, 2003)

what a riot, I'll get it set up, lmao


----------



## katie64 (Dec 30, 2003)

Posting Meals........

Meal 1: Shakex2
Meal 2: 1can tuna, 1tbls. mayo, 1c. romaine
Meal 3: Shakex2
Meal 4: 5oz. chix, 1 sl. ff cheese, 1c. broc.

Totals  Cals1021  F40 C7 P142 

Need to up my water consumption.....


JMT......

I've been reading a lot about older women BBing (contest), I'm just researching for now, but why not .........Mel Gryffen was 49 when she did her first show..........I'd figure one year of w8 loss/training, then one year of comp prep, learning everything, not for figure but maybe something else, it's worth a try, even if I didn't compete, I still would like to look like a competitor.....you never know.........


----------



## katie64 (Dec 30, 2003)

Wow, I doubled up on my shakes and my cals are still wicked low, I'm eating breaky tomorrow, no matter what, grrrrrrrrr

I'm measuring tonight too, need another starting point, I'll measure once a month........my plan was to carb up on Sundays but I'm just going to go by how I feel, so glad to be back on my keto, I feel much better already, very low carbs 

I'm still quite tired so I can't assume it's from keto, because of my lack of sleep, doing the meds as prescribed 9pm everynight, hope to see some kind of result soon, meaning feeling more rested...........I wonder if some people are just naturally tired all the time, I wouldn't think that would be normal and I'm not really sure where to research something like that, actually I don't know if I even want to know


----------



## Rissole (Dec 30, 2003)

Do it KT do it!!I wanna see you all buff  when we're all ripped we'll go nekid on cam


----------



## katie64 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Do it KT do it!!I wanna see you all buff  when we're all ripped we'll go nekid on cam


It's my new goal...............nekkid on cam  but not until I reach my goal w8


----------



## katie64 (Dec 31, 2003)

HAHA, it looks like I wrote my new goal as being naked on cam, lmao, NO that is not my new goal, haha, possibly competing is........


----------



## Mike51 (Dec 31, 2003)

like being naked on cam is a bad thing?


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 31, 2003)

Hi Katie Sweetie!!

How are things???


----------



## katie64 (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mike51 *_
> like being naked on cam is a bad thing?


----------



## katie64 (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hi Katie Sweetie!!
> 
> How are things???


Things are great, thank you for asking and I have to tell you Cyndi, you and your beau have become such an inspiration for me, seeing the love and happiness between the two of you is just so awesome, plus seeing the Jenny's in love and now Ann & John with their new gift..............thank you so much for sharing your pictures, life certainly can be wonderful, it's amazing seeing people in love and how much it can stir my own heart, have a wonderful New Year sweetie, I certainly wish you & yours all the best


----------



## katie64 (Dec 31, 2003)

I have completely screwed up my diet today, 3 shakes & coffee, ugh...........this has to become a priority for me, I get so lost in confusion around me and forget to eat or I put it off and end up only eating one meal, I felt so good too, I have many family things going on, and then Jack calls and says he's coming up in 2 weeks, I don't know what to do, grrrrrrrrrrrrr 

And now I have to get all these pics of naked men off my puter........LOL  j/k


----------



## katie64 (Dec 31, 2003)

Posting my avi pic here to see how bad it looks, lol........



Ate goulash, or chop suey, or macaroni with red sauce, whatever you want to call it, I ate it  and now I really really feel yucky


Ok I deleted the full size pic, yuck


----------



## katie64 (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm so mad at myself for losing my cool  in open chat again............I'm gonna sit in my journal 



Yeah right I have 1.5 hours left


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2003)

sign on to your yahoo IM!!!


----------



## Pepper (Dec 31, 2003)

You shouldn't feel bad. Listen, giving somebody who deserves crap, crap is not a bad thing. Don't beat yourself up.


----------



## katie64 (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> You shouldn't feel bad. Listen, giving somebody who deserves crap, crap is not a bad thing. Don't beat yourself up.


Thanks so much honey, I'm not going to feel bad about other people's heartlessness, it just struck me wrong and I reacted


----------



## katie64 (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm too tired to post my W/O and meals  but I had a good workout and NO... I didn't eat as I should have today


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

slack ass!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

get her, ris!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

...the pain iza comin'!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

I'd treat her like the guy that missed this morning if she was my client


----------



## katie64 (Jan 2, 2004)

HAHA, I need a trainer      Will train with my therapist today, last time ..........getting ready for Florida is enough to kick my ass...........hope to meet DG, DM, David, maybe I'll go meet GoPro too............out west later in the Spring Burner


----------



## katie64 (Jan 2, 2004)

My diet sucks today, I haven't eaten and I have a massive headache now...........lots of family stuff going on, it's trying for me, I'm such a fucking mess right now.....fucking MEN, not really but I'm soooooooooo fucking confused..........ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Rissole (Jan 2, 2004)

Look after yourself first KT!! When it comes down to it YOUR No1 ok


----------



## katie64 (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Look after yourself first KT!! When it comes down to it YOUR No1 ok


Thanks sweetheart


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> HAHA, I need a trainer      Will train with my therapist today, last time ..........getting ready for Florida is enough to kick my ass...........hope to meet DG, DM, David, maybe I'll go meet GoPro too............out west later in the Spring Burner



"Hope"= 50/50.  Are you gambling on my appearance?    I better be dead and buried for you not to see me!    J/K!!!!

Glad to hear that your PT is done!  Must be a less of a burden to deal with.  Congrats, Katie.  Are you feeling better, otherwise?    Should I call more often to cheer your up, *Ba-Beh?*


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> My diet sucks today, I haven't eaten and I have a massive headache now...........lots of family stuff going on, it's trying for me, I'm such a fucking mess right now.....fucking MEN, not really but I'm soooooooooo fucking confused..........ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



I'm sorry to hear about all this Katie but it's funny you mention this because I can only swallow 1 meal down yesterday and believe me, a headache was the last of my concerns!!!  Black out is more like it!    Let me know if I can be of any help!!!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> "Hope"= 50/50.  Are you gambling on my appearance?    I better be dead and buried for you not to see me!    J/K!!!!
> 
> Glad to hear that your PT is done!  Must be a less of a burden to deal with.  Congrats, Katie.  Are you feeling better, otherwise?    Should I call more often to cheer your up, *Ba-Beh?*


I AM GOING TO MEET DAVID IN FEBRUARY 

Is that better


----------



## katie64 (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I'm sorry to hear about all this Katie but it's funny you mention this because I can only swallow 1 meal down yesterday and believe me, a headache was the last of my concerns!!!  Black out is more like it!    Let me know if I can be of any help!!!


Thanks honey


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> I AM GOING TO MEET DAVID IN FEBRUARY
> 
> Is that better




Holy crap!!!!   

That is more than "Loud and Clear"  I think my eyes bulged out just seeing that!  LMAO!!!!

Hopefully you meant that in a good way or otherwise, your really hating men today, aren't you?


----------



## katie64 (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Holy crap!!!!
> 
> That is more than "Loud and Clear"  I think my eyes bulged out just seeing that!  LMAO!!!!
> ...


LMAO...............No I don't hate men, I love them, that's the problem, grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2004)

I am a man but you don't love me!     Wait, that's not funny!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I am a man but you don't love me!     Wait, that's not funny!


Silly guy


----------



## katie64 (Jan 3, 2004)

It's just past 10am and I still haven't eaten yet, not good, think I need to stay away from IM first thing in the Am, I get stuck here ..........ok, going to eat, work, clean my house and workout, kids go back to school Monday  

Got my disney planning kit in the mail, woohoo, can't wait, it's been 8 yrs. since I've been on vaca and to disney, I'm such a big kid  I'm kinda regretting getting JD a ticket to fly down, I think it will put un-needed stresses on me, oh well 

I need to stay out of discussions in other places on this board, LOL, I'm going to blow my resolution if I don't, so if you see me in open chat, etc. tell me to get the hell out, LMAO


----------



## katie64 (Jan 3, 2004)

I really need to stop swearing so much


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> It's just past 10am and I still haven't eaten yet, not good, think I need to stay away from IM first thing in the Am, I get stuck here ..........ok, going to eat, work, clean my house and workout, kids go back to school Monday
> 
> *NOTE TO KATIE.... you should try to do cardio anyways so you need an empty stomach.  However, it time is not of convenience to double split then and you must do weights, cook first, workout and then posts on IM.com!  *
> ...


*A good decison but simply do not open the thread or ignore it!  Talk to your friend's only!!*

*BTW, good morning, Ba-beh!! *  I'm off to WPB soon to see Debi!!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> *A good decison but simply do not open the thread or ignore it!  Talk to your friend's only!!*
> 
> *BTW, good morning, Ba-beh!! *  I'm off to WPB soon to see Debi!!


I want details about your recent invite, did you or are you going????  

I do talk with my friends here mostly 

Arguing (oops discussing) gets my adreline going  .....


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> I want details about your recent invite, did you or are you going????




Are you referring about Donna??


----------



## katie64 (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ...the pain iza comin'!


I like pain as long as it's in the form of a spanking, oops did I just say that, LOL


----------



## katie64 (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Are you referring about Donna??


----------



## katie64 (Jan 3, 2004)

Ok, almonds are good for you right, does that mean hersey kisses with almonds in them are good for you too


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_



Still up in the air per last conversation..... remember, I was talking to you and I sent her call to voicemail!     Am I funny?


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Ok, almonds are good for you right, does that mean hersey kisses with almonds in them are good for you too




*Yeah, ba-beh..... by a bag of them ........ not in a drug store or grocery/dept. store but at a wholesale club like Sam's or Costco's.    I hear the more of those you eat, the higher the protein you will consume.  How's that for logic???    *


----------



## katie64 (Jan 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> *Yeah, ba-beh..... by a bag of them ........ not in a drug store or grocery/dept. store but at a wholesale club like Sam's or Costco's.    I hear the more of those you eat, the higher the protein you will consume.  How's that for logic???    *


Nope, nope, nope ..........I don't like choclate that much and only crave something sweet once a month


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2004)

Oops then.... I guess your February craving is going to be taken because you get to meet me in February.


I'm the sweetest guy on this earth!     Just kidding!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Oops then.... I guess your February craving is going to be taken because you get to meet me in February.
> 
> 
> I'm the sweetest guy on this earth!     Just kidding!


I know you are


----------



## katie64 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Grrrrrrrrrrrrr..............*

Ok, I am so done with the off and on game I've been playing........new attitude starting @ 6am tomorrow.........I'm going to bed, my attitude sucks right now


----------



## gr81 (Jan 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> I like pain as long as it's in the form of a spanking, oops did I just say that, LOL




browsing, browsing, browsing......woop I seem to have found domething that caught my attention!!! ha ha Hya K, cheer up. Even if you had a bad day, you can put it behind you. Remember today is what it is, but only b/c yesterday is what it was... chew on that for a minute and while you are chewing, most importantly....SMILE    It always helps, yes. night


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2004)

Attitude???  Currently right now................you seem to be cheery..... must be the piano/strings that your hearing me play!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Attitude???  Currently right now................you seem to be cheery..... must be the piano/strings that your hearing me play!


Sounds really great David, now say good night and hang up the phone so I can go to bed


----------



## katie64 (Jan 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> browsing, browsing, browsing......woop I seem to have found domething that caught my attention!!! ha ha Hya K, cheer up. Even if you had a bad day, you can put it behind you. Remember today is what it is, but only b/c yesterday is what it was... chew on that for a minute and while you are chewing, most importantly....SMILE    It always helps, yes. night


LOL hiya honey  Thank you for your encouragment


----------



## katie64 (Jan 6, 2004)

Started a new diet/training journal.....Intense Desire ...I'll keep this one for chatting (maybe), just wanted to let you know


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2004)

hiya Katie!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hiya Katie!


 Hi sweetie, I see your feeling a little better and I want your recipe for that chicken  


MY song for the day is "Who's got my back?" by Creed, feeling a little better today, so cranking up the tunes and going to workout


----------



## katie64 (Jan 7, 2004)

I love anything by Creed, but "Weathered" has got to be their best album


----------



## atherjen (Jan 7, 2004)

hmmm I think I may download that.. never heard that song!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> hmmm I think I may download that.. never heard that song!


If you like that type of music, you'll love it 

Staind is great to listen to while working out also 


I'm not feeling so good now, yuck, finally managed to eat something and I feel so much worse


----------



## katie64 (Jan 8, 2004)

*This will probably be my last post in this journal...*

Just an Update....

Some of you know about my (supposed) lupus, well I initially had 2 tests with positive results, recently had another test, my doc thought it was in order and so did I, the result was negative, not sure if he'll request another test, hope not, I'm happy with a negative result, apparently many women in their 30's get this false positive result  and this is also a disease that mimics many others and is difficult to diagnose.  So as far as the essaic tea that I drank, what a waste, tasted like chit too 

The doggie petition I started for our post master being able to have his puppy with him at work, is on hold, his boss has not followed up on the complaint and Reilly still greets us everyday at the post office, so we're not going to stir up what's been set aside, but I still have the signatures, newspaper article and letter from the community if he decides to pursue it again 

Oh and my love life, hahahahahah  but Jack called again today and again my heart still reacts       I won't be openly posting in my new journal about such things, closing the book for a while........

UGH..........life


----------



## katie64 (Jan 8, 2004)

One more thing, I think my cat has a cold, she's been sneezing for 2 days and I'm getting worried, she's even more clingy to me....... For those of you who haven't read my journal, my cat just turned 19 yrs old on christmas day, so I'm so afraid she may die and it would really be sad if she does while I'm away in Florida


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 8, 2004)

Katie changed her avitar ! i really like that pic ! 
Gary


----------



## katie64 (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Katie changed her avitar ! i really like that pic !
> Gary


Wow, that was quick, I just changed it, lmao 



 Hi Gary


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 8, 2004)

Hey Cutie ! 
How you feeling now ?


----------



## katie64 (Jan 8, 2004)

Still kinda sick, yuck.......how are you


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 8, 2004)

Headed for bed ... 5:30 keeps getting here earlier and earlier !  

aren't you up kind alate ? lol  

Talk to you later 

sweet dreams !
Gary


----------



## katie64 (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Headed for bed ... 5:30 keeps getting here earlier and earlier !
> 
> aren't you up kind alate ? lol
> ...


That's where I'm headed too, I've been in bed for 3 days though, talk with you soon


----------



## atherjen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hope your feeling better today Katie!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Hope your feeling better today Katie!


Thanks babe, feeling somewhat better, slept all day


----------



## david (Jan 10, 2004)

Hey Ba-beh!!!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hey Ba-beh!!!


Hey sweetie, got your message, your freezing your butt off huh????        Me too so don't feel alone.....


----------



## david (Jan 10, 2004)

But I "DO" feel alone!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 13, 2004)

*Katie's Rant*

Amazing, you post the fact that you do not have the perfect body and people disappear, this is the 2nd time this has happened since being here, lol  

As you can see I am still in a bad mood


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 13, 2004)

I thought you were going to retire this journal.   I've been watching Intense Desire.

So what would it take to cheer you up?


----------



## katie64 (Jan 13, 2004)

I didn't want to rant in my working journal...........


----------



## Rissole (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi KT  i'll be back at lunch


----------



## Rissole (Jan 13, 2004)

Give you some lovin


----------



## katie64 (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Give you some lovin


Thanks sweetheart  Just working through it, weeks and weeks go by and nothing happens in my life, 'cept the norm, then WAM, all hell breaks loose, too much all at once


----------



## Rissole (Jan 14, 2004)

Thats life for ya.....


----------



## katie64 (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Thats life for ya.....


Yes it is, where have you been, I don't see you around much lately, or maybe I'm not around much


----------



## Rissole (Jan 14, 2004)

It's all in the timing..... I'm not at the gym as much now so my time here is limited, then you guys are asleep while i', awak and vise versa so......


----------



## katie64 (Jan 29, 2004)

My ex visited last week and deleted all my picture files off my pc, all the pics of my kids, school and sporting events, holidays, everything is gone..............so I had to come in here and retrieve the few that I have, I am so fucking pissed about this, I wasn't going to rant but I hate keeping anger inside, it comes out twisted and directed at the wrong people if I don't get rid of it, if you understand that..........He also deleted many of my files, all my contacts plus gave me a spyware virus or something, but he said he did that last fall, so now I have to back up all my files that I have left and reload my system,  total bullshit 

I've also received over 250 emails from him, I won't be surprised if some of you receive hate mail from him, anyone that I had in my address book, he's like that, psycho!!!!!  I swear I don't know why I stayed with him for 3 years, I must be a little nuts  myself........I could go on and on with all the abuse I've taken from this man but I won't, I am putting a protection order against him today though, while he was here, he threatened my life, he scares me, he's huge and crazy, he could hurt me very badly, I thnk the only reason he didn't is because I agreed with everything while he was here, until he left, and he was only that way the last 2 days he was here, he was nice before that, before he accessed my pc and all my files, grrrrrrrrrrrr.....

Sorry for pulling this up again, I actually like this journal best  I can rant here, I just can't wait to get the hell outta here and down to Florida, I really really need a change........


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 29, 2004)

ummmm ... not sure what to say except sorry you had to go thru that.  A protection order might be a good idea but I've always wondered (from seeing TV shows abouit such situations) if this would anger him more and really put him over the edge.  Don't know ... I hope all gets better and a trip to Florida sounds just like what Dr.NT ordered.    Although I do believe the Dr. asked to have his tickets to Florida mailed to him so he could be there if you needed him


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

ohh Katie I am so sorry to hear that you had to deal with that hun! I wish that there was something that I could do. thats terrible. Hope that you are handling it all well.. if you need anyone to talk to let me know.. Im always willing sweeite.  
when are you going to Flordia? 

Hope you have a good day hun!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ummmm ... not sure what to say except sorry you had to go thru that.  A protection order might be a good idea but I've always wondered (from seeing TV shows abouit such situations) if this would anger him more and really put him over the edge.  Don't know ... I hope all gets better and a trip to Florida sounds just like what Dr.NT ordered.    Although I do believe the Dr. asked to have his tickets to Florida mailed to him so he could be there if you needed him


I agree with you totally, as well as my friend at the police station, he has nothing to lose if this angered him more, which he has told me many times, the reason for this recent fear is he called me yesterday saying he was coming back up, but his emails today say the contrary..........this is minimal compared to what I experienced on a daily basis in NY, one time he came to where I worked and my supervisor had to threaten to have him removed from the property because he was screaming at me so loud outside that the resident's were getting upset, elderly people and they all liked me alot and the reason he was mad is because I had to ask my boss to change one of my days working so I could go to an appointment, but he viewed it as me asking my "male" boss for a favor, which meant in his eyes that I was flirting and wanted to fuck him or something, all men were off limits to me from the ages of 14 to 80 and that's a direct quote, amazing huh, I'm still shaking my head saying 

Wish you and yours could come to Florida that would be awesome, my uncle's are a riot, I can't wait to see them, they are so much fun


----------



## katie64 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> ohh Katie I am so sorry to hear that you had to deal with that hun! I wish that there was something that I could do. thats terrible. Hope that you are handling it all well.. if you need anyone to talk to let me know.. Im always willing sweeite.
> when are you going to Flordia?
> 
> Hope you have a good day hun!


Thanks Jen, yea it is horrible but I'm feeling much better than this morning, still sucks though........

Going to Florida February 7th or 8th, maybe even sooner, I'm psyched, most of my family live there or winter there, so it will be loads of fun.........

Oh Jen, I have to tell ya, I was reading Mudge's journal and you mentioned him having a PB&J sandwich, well I had one this morning, I was starving and it was the easiest thing to make while running out the door, so I thought of you while I was eating it, HAHAHHA, I never eat bread either, but it was 7 grain, hehehe 

I'm babysitting my nephew's new puppy "Shaman" a golden retriever, very cute but he's chewing up everything


----------



## david (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi Katie!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Thanks Jen, yea it is horrible but I'm feeling much better than this morning, still sucks though........
> 
> Going to Florida February 7th or 8th, maybe even sooner, I'm psyched, most of my family live there or winter there, so it will be loads of fun.........
> ...



Im glad to hear that your feeling a bit better! hang in there girl!  
Flordia sounds awesome! Im jealous! how long are you going for? 

mmmmm PB&J!!  thanks for thinking of me while eating it!  

awww a puppy! keep your shoes out of his reach! haha! how old is he?


----------



## katie64 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Im glad to hear that your feeling a bit better! hang in there girl!
> Flordia sounds awesome! Im jealous! how long are you going for?
> 
> ...


Hey you want to go with me, your just in NS right, take the boat over, I'm just across the way from you in Maine, lol...........going for 3 weeks, would go longer but the kids will need to get back to school, plus I have a new business deal going on , a friend of mine owns a little restaurant here in town beside my mom's places, thinking about buying it, she wants too much for it , so I may lease it first and talk her down on the price, very psyched about this, wow, I have too much going on, keeps me busy though, less thinking 

Shaman is 3 months old, and yes, he has christened my house already and has made himself to home quite nicely, I am such an animal lover, spoil them like my kids, .........damn I need to go post in my other journal.............


----------



## katie64 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hi Katie!!!


Hey sweetie, calling you soon, sorry I didn't call back last night, you look sad in your avi honey, I like it but still sad eyes


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Hey you want to go with me, your just in NS right, take the boat over, I'm just across the way from you in Maine, lol...........going for 3 weeks, would go longer but the kids will need to get back to school, plus I have a new business deal going on , a friend of mine owns a little restaurant here in town beside my mom's places, thinking about buying it, she wants too much for it , so I may lease it first and talk her down on the price, very psyched about this, wow, I have too much going on, keeps me busy though, less thinking
> 
> Shaman is 3 months old, and yes, he has christened my house already and has made himself to home quite nicely, I am such an animal lover, spoil them like my kids, .........damn I need to go post in my other journal.............




hey where in Maine are you??? I grew up 5 mins from the Maine boarder in Fort Fairfield. we ALWAYS went over there for groceries, gas, movies, etc. very close. 
dang wish I could go south! Hope you have a wonderful time hun! and soak up lotsa sun for me! 

thats soo cool about the possility of the restaurant! what kind of cuisine is it? hope it all works out for you! 

ahhh 3 months and their adorable!! I love animals too. well dogs! I swear once Im married Im getting one!


----------



## david (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Hey sweetie, calling you soon, sorry I didn't call back last night, you look sad in your avi honey, I like it but still sad eyes




That's OK Katie.  I know .... you were busy and I was actually out at a pool and dart game last night.  (My new friend's)  Don't worry, just let me know when you have time and ring me when you can!  

Sad?  Nope, dreamy eyes was more like it.  An angelic figure was in my mind when I took that picture!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> hey where in Maine are you??? I grew up 5 mins from the Maine boarder in Fort Fairfield. we ALWAYS went over there for groceries, gas, movies, etc. very close.
> dang wish I could go south! Hope you have a wonderful time hun! and soak up lotsa sun for me!
> 
> ...


Once you get married, you'll have one, LOL j/k  Not really men are great for some things, hahaha, I'm awful tonight, hehe, marriage really is wonderful, it would be nice if we found our soulmates on the first try though...

I live in Seal Harbor, Acadia Nat'l Park, love it here, you should come over on the CAT next summer, we have an Inn where you could stay or with me, if you like animal houses, and I'm talking about my kids here, haha

I grew up in Newport, ME , used to play field hockey and run track against FF and the restaurant is one of those where you have 7 or more courses in one setting but I will change it, my mom and my sis are gourmet chefs, I am too but I prefer basic foods, more than likely I will change it to a deli/pub, gourmet sandwiches, etc. my mom owns the other restaurant in town which will be mine in 3 years, but I won't compete with her so I'll change it to accomodate what will work in the town, the main reason for acquiring this property is so we'll own 2 of the 3 businesses in town, very very small town, she owns the post office already, all we need next is the gas station/convenience store, which is also for sale but the want a 1/2 a mil for it, way too much although it would be a great investment....

Probably more info than you expected, lol, sorry


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

haha dont be sorry hun! I love to babble on alot too!  

I dont think that I know where Seal Harbour is? is it near New Hampshire? Bangor ? I used to go to Old Orchard beach for 5 years in a row with my family in the summer.. rented a cottage on the beach.. gosh I miss that!! 
have you been on the CAT yet? looks awesome! Id love to make my way over on it! 
sounds as though your family is really in on the restaurant buisness! MMmmm 7 courses meals, gotta love them! do you have a lot of seafood there?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2004)

holy crap, katie!
That is too bad you had to go thru that!
I have no idea what tosay, but at least it is over! That break away will be great for you! As the commercial says: Change your lattitude!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> haha dont be sorry hun! I love to babble on alot too!
> 
> I dont think that I know where Seal Harbour is? is it near New Hampshire? Bangor ? I used to go to Old Orchard beach for 5 years in a row with my family in the summer.. rented a cottage on the beach.. gosh I miss that!!
> ...


Seal Harbor is 10 minutes from Bar Harbor, which is where the CAT hails from, I really want to go on it this summer, it looks like it would be so much fun...........yea, my family has owned restaurants forever, we have/had them all over the place, Florida, Tennessee and Maine.............and I think all we have in ME is seafood 

I hope your feeling better sweetie, I'm sure the dieting is making you a little more emotional and valentine's can be hard for us single women, I think it's a special day, but when you finally meet your love, everyday will seem like valentine's to you, it will be worth the wait, your ambition and dreams will bring your love to you when you least expect it, I've always believed we have a true soulmate and that God has made someone special for each of us, your special someone will come to you when your truly ready


----------



## katie64 (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> holy crap, katie!
> That is too bad you had to go thru that!
> I have no idea what tosay, but at least it is over! That break away will be great for you! As the commercial says: Change your lattitude!


Oh, thanks sweetie, changing my lattitude in a week


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Kate !

Hope you have a lot of fun and come back rejuvanated ! 

Gary


----------



## katie64 (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Hi Kate !
> 
> Hope you have a lot of fun and come back rejuvanated !
> ...


Thanks babe , I printed out the BFFM finally, so I'm taking some reading material with me, something to do while I'm lying on the beach soaking up the hot sun and thinking about all my friends up north freezing their booty's off, brrrrrrr  

Seriously though, I really want to do what you do, your motivation is incredible, your very inspiring to me, I'm trying to focus on what's most important right now in my life, I get swayed so easily by outside issues and stop taking care of myself, I'm so tired of my wishy washy ness, changing things every other week, you know, oh god, sorry to babble on, ranting about myself, so glad you here Gary, it's nice to watch your dedication, it really does help me alot, as well as many others here do too, take care, another one of my sleepless nights but I'm going to try again and go back to bed, Night sweetie


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 30, 2004)

Kate,

Soak up some sun for me too !  WoW!  Thanks for the kind words   

talk to you later  

Gary


----------



## Rixmon (Jan 31, 2004)

I hope your having a good time, I hear the crab and lobster is great in maine.

I look forward to reading your journal again, have a great day


----------



## katie64 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by trailrix *_
> I hope your having a good time, I hear the crab and lobster is great in maine.
> 
> I look forward to reading your journal again, have a great day


 Hey honey, how are you???  Yep, lobster all summer, I hardly eat it though, must be cuz I'm around it all the time, good protein though, and I hate crab


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> My ex visited last week and deleted all my picture files off my pc, all the pics of my kids, school and sporting events, holidays, everything is gone..............
> 
> I've also received over 250 emails from him, I won't be surprised if some of you receive hate mail from him, anyone that I had in my address book, he's like that, psycho!!!!!  I swear I don't know why I stayed with him for 3 years, I must be a little nuts  myself........I could go on and on with all the abuse I've taken from this man but I won't, I am putting a protection order against him today though, while he was here, he threatened my life, he scares me, he's huge and crazy, he could hurt me very badly, I thnk the only reason he didn't is because I agreed with everything while he was here, until he left, and he was only that way the last 2 days he was here, he was nice before that, before he accessed my pc and all my files, grrrrrrrrrrrr.....



Wow!  I've just got done speaking to you over the phone about this and I can't believe I missed this!!    You must think I'm an insensitive goof.  Well, my apologies.

NOW, if I receive hate mail or any type of mail from him... I am going to  do my best in not be rude, mean or threatening.  We've discussed why and it would be in your best interest that I have absolutely NO interaction with him whatsoever!    But, as you know, there is only one or three things that would cause me to get physical with another person or a fight.

1- Hired profession (Bouncer or security)
2- Self Defense
3- More importantly.  When a woman is being abused physically and or mentally!!!   

Win or lose, still to this day, I am ready to fight for those last two reasons!

Anyway, KATIE (ba-beh)  15 days and we will FINALLY meet!    Stay strong, stay tough and hang in there!  And hunny, don't worry about your appearance.  I will ALWAYS like you regardless.  You know the only way that you can screw up with me is ................................................


----------



## katie64 (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Wow!  I've just got done speaking to you over the phone about this and I can't believe I missed this!!    You must think I'm an insensitive goof.  Well, my apologies.
> 
> NOW, if I receive hate mail or any type of mail from him... I am going to  do my best in not be rude, mean or threatening.  We've discussed why and it would be in your best interest that I have absolutely NO interaction with him whatsoever!    But, as you know, there is only one or three things that would cause me to get physical with another person or a fight.
> ...



Thanks babe, how was your dinner  

I finally got the Evanescence cd, love love love it 


**Note to David, charge cell phone b4 calling Katie**


----------



## david (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Thanks babe, how was your dinner
> 
> I finally got the Evanescence cd, love love love it
> ...




Dinner mad me feel so fat!  You know why?  


Really?  I think you should listen to Track #4 & 17 (I think.... it has piano in it... only her voice, piano and strings!!!)  

Sorry so short, ba-beh, but my legs are in soooooooo much pain that I can barely think right now!


----------



## katie64 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Dinner mad me feel so fat!  You know why?
> 
> 
> ...


 yes the songs with just her and piano are excelent, it's the first cd I ever owned that I like every song on it, really a great cd, she has an awesome voice too...........

I'm outta here soon, can't wait to meet you 

Your legs are still hurting, ouchy


----------



## david (Feb 3, 2004)

he he... they are STILL killing!  But, their getting better though!

Can't wait to meet you also.  Just remind me NOT to do legs 2 day s before!


----------



## katie64 (Feb 4, 2004)

Ok so don't do legs on the 12th, hope to meet you on the 14th or 15th, we'll see what day is best for you 

Hate my avi, it's too dark, you can't really see my face (ugh) I'll change it when I get back from FL, maybe I'll put the full size one in my gallery since I took all the pics out, speaking of which I lost all those pics too, grrrrrrrrrrr  since Jack deleted all my pics, what BS  

hey David you didn't save any of them did you?????


----------



## katie64 (Feb 4, 2004)

OK, I put it in my gallery, grrrrrrrrrrrr, you can actually almost see my dimples, now that I'm losing w8 again, haha


----------



## Pepper (Feb 4, 2004)

hey, you do look like you've lost weight. Good job!


----------



## katie64 (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> hey, you do look like you've lost weight. Good job!


Wow, thank you sweetheart 

How are you??


----------



## Pepper (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm good. Tax season is heating up, so I don't feel like do anything but work, workout, sleep and eat...but that's just the way it is.

The scales aren't budging for me at all but my clothes seem to fit better and better (or worse and worse as most of them are too big) so, I assume I am still making progress.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 4, 2004)

Katie that pic in your gallery u posted is so nice! you have awesome eyes.. and I want your lips! (I mean they are nice..LOL..dont take that the wrong way! )


----------



## katie64 (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> I'm good. Tax season is heating up, so I don't feel like do anything but work, workout, sleep and eat...but that's just the way it is.
> 
> The scales aren't budging for me at all but my clothes seem to fit better and better (or worse and worse as most of them are too big) so, I assume I am still making progress.


That's awesome babe, great for you   Tax season huh? That's what you do for work ???   Already did mine and got my money back, woohoo


----------



## katie64 (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Katie that pic in your gallery u posted is so nice! you have awesome eyes.. and I want your lips! (I mean they are nice..LOL..dont take that the wrong way! )


LMAO  No I wouldn't take that wrong, lol and thanks for the compliment


----------



## david (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Ok so don't do legs on the 12th, hope to meet you on the 14th or 15th, we'll see what day is best for you
> 
> Hate my avi, it's too dark, you can't really see my face (ugh) I'll change it when I get back from FL, maybe I'll put the full size one in my gallery since I took all the pics out, speaking of which I lost all those pics too, grrrrrrrrrrr  since Jack deleted all my pics, what BS
> ...




Ummnnn... you sent me only one, Katie.  

Florida.............. here you come!!!


----------



## katie64 (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Ummnnn... you sent me only one, Katie.
> 
> Florida.............. here you come!!!


  OMG, I forgot about that one, hehehe, No I don't want that one back, hahaha............

Don't you ever right click on pics here and save them, I do, I have a whole collage of the men from IM over my bed, BWAHAHAHAH, yeah right, NOT


----------



## david (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> OMG, I forgot about that one, hehehe, No I don't want that one back, hahaha............
> 
> Don't you ever right click on pics here and save them, I do, I have a whole collage of the men from IM over my bed, BWAHAHAHAH, yeah right, NOT




You may be kidding about that but PMOR does NOT kid about that.  HE DOES!!!! (have a collage of men over his bed.)  

Well, I bet I wouldn't make the collage though.  I'm too ugly and not cool enough!  

On a seriopus note.  No, I do NOT save IM.com pics.


----------



## katie64 (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> You may be kidding about that but PMOR does NOT kid about that.  HE DOES!!!! (have a collage of men over his bed.)
> 
> Well, I bet I wouldn't make the collage though.  I'm too ugly and not cool enough!
> ...


Are you nuts  have you looked in the mirror lately, silly guy, and yes, I was joking about that, where is your No. #1 fan, hahaha, j/k

Can't wait to meet ya babe


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2004)

Very funny.  My number one fan is a person that has created an alias and is taunting me with "gayness" !  

I know and can smell "other" people's tricks and games!


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2004)

Katie,

I hope everything is OK.  Please call me if you can!

*Breaking my silence*


----------

